# VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes - Teil 2



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusamnen 

in der Hoffung auf ein zukünftiges Herstellerforum von VOTEC / HEYDENBIKE hier bei MTB news ziehe ich zunächst mal das große 3 Jahre alte Thema  Votec - wie gehts weiter? aus den* Moutainbike news *hier in den *Tech Talk *Bereich rüber. Das alte Thema startete ja noch bei der Vorgängerfirma und in der Zwischenzeit ist ja eine ganze Menge passiert. 

Hier können nun Berichte, Erfahrungen, Konfigurationen, Dikussionen über einzelne Parts sowie Vorstellungen der persönlichen VOTEC bikes mit Fotos usw. gepostet und gesammelt werden. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread angenommen wird und sich möglichst viele VOTEC user der neuen Generation hier einfinden. Wie bereits geschrieben, wäre ein Herstellerforum wünschenswert, aber das kann noch dauern. Bis dahin sollten wir Nutzer miteinander diskutieren. 


Starten möchte ich mit meinem Bericht vom VOTEC day 2008 

VOTEC day 2008 
_*

 ( Click aufs Bild = größeres Fpto  ) 



Die Fabrik und das Außengelände*_



 .   .   .  

.   .   .  



Hier findet man super nette, freundliche und vor allem kompetente Mitarbeiter  
Currywurst für 1,30  und alle Getränke für 1  waren auch mehr als OK



_
*Die Maschinenhallen*_



 . . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 


. . . 



"Handmade in Germany" ... sehr unterstützenswert 



_
*Die Rahmen und die dafür nötigen Rohre *_



. . .

. . . 

. . . 

 

Hoffentlich gibt es eine Zukunft für die ganze Fertigung ... 
Rahmen aus Taiwan gibt es leider genug .... auch von anderen deutschen _ Edelbikeherstellern_




*Die events*

*
VOTEC dirt und trial show*



. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Die Jungs hatten wirklich was drauf


*
Joey Kelly und die Verlosung*



. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Also Kelly Family war nie so mein Ding (ganz im Gegenteil ) ... aber was der Joey alles so sportlich unternommen hat ... alle Achtung ! ! ! 




*Die bikes
*


. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 

. . . 



Einfach nur schön 




*Moritz*




. . . 



Moritz auf 'nem dirt- und freeride VOTEC bike ... hat er beides _stundenlang_ testen können



Es war ein sehr netter und dazu unterhaltsamer Tag und ich habe auch meine V.XR Reifen (Conti Mountain King 2.4 _Supersonic_ gewechselt auf _Protecion_) tauschen können und ich habe 'ne klasse Jacke zu einem Superpreis ergattert. Ich fand auch das anwesende Publikum sehr angenehm. 



Gruß _Guido_



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (27. Oktober 2010)

Ah stimmt, ist halt schon so lang her. Der 100mm FW wurde mal nachgeschoben, da gabs doch auch andere Aufnahmen dafür, zum Umrüsten, oder?

Ich hab in meinem F7 jetzt einen 200/57 drin, gibt dann 125mm Fw. Vorne 130, dann bleibt die Originaltretlagerhöhe erhalten. Will gar nichts anderes.

Unsere Schätzchen waren schon immer exclusiv und werden es immer mehr!


----------



## armor (27. Oktober 2010)

das Votec mit der Rohloff ist mal deeeer Hammer. Was ein geiles Kult-Teil!


----------



## 6erRudl (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Hab durch zufall diesen Votec thread gefunden, da ich welch Wunder, danach gesucht habe. 

Hätte ein paar Fragen an die erfahrenen Votec Eigentümer bzw. jemanden der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Habe mich auf Anhieb in das V.XM verschaut, jedoch habe ich von Votec keine Antwort auf meine Anfragen über ihr HP-Kontaktformular bekommen, noch bin ich telefonisch durchgekommen  Ist ja schon mal sehr Vertrauenserweckend bei einer Versenderbikeschmiede!?

Wie sieht es mit der Garantie auf die einzelnen Teile aus? Auf der HP ist leider nichts zu finden.
Werden die Bikes das Ganze Jahr über produziert? Keine Verfügbarkeitsanzeige etc.
Habe im Thread gelesen, dass Votec die neuen Räder meistens im Jänner online stellt, trifft das auch für 2011 zu? Oder gibt es diesmal nur Modellpflege, da im Konfigurator teilweise schon parts mit 2011 genannt werden?

Fragen über Fragen, wäre trotzdem nett, wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte


----------



## nightprowler (29. Oktober 2010)

6erRudl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab durch zufall diesen Votec thread gefunden, da ich welch Wunder, danach gesucht habe.
> 
> Hätte ein paar Fragen an die erfahrenen Votec Eigentümer bzw. jemanden der mir weiterhelfen kann.
> ...


Nicht durchgekommen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Als wir letztes Jahr unsere Bikes bestellt haben, bin ich immer sehr,sehr schnell telefonisch beraten worden.
Für ein Unternehmen heutzutage fast zu gut ,wenn man an diese verd...n sogenanten Servicehotlines, mit ihren Endloswarteschleifen denkt.

Einfach nochmal versuchen,dort weden dann bestimmt alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## 6erRudl (29. Oktober 2010)

werd es natürlich nochmal versuchen, da mir das Rad wirklich gut gefällt. Finde es nur etwas Schade, dass mir bis jetzt noch niemand von votec geantwortet hat....


----------



## nightprowler (29. Oktober 2010)

6erRudl schrieb:


> werd es natürlich nochmal versuchen, da mir das Rad wirklich gut gefällt. Finde es nur etwas Schade, dass mir bis jetzt noch niemand von votec geantwortet hat....



Fahre auch das V.XM;kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## don-rock (29. Oktober 2010)

> Heute 18:25
> 6erRudl	AW: VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes - Teil 2
> werd es natürlich nochmal versuchen, da mir das Rad wirklich gut gefällt. Finde es nur etwas Schade, dass mir bis jetzt noch niemand von votec geantwortet hat....



habe es mir, als votec fan-boy, bis jetzt verkniffen.
aber wenn ich das so lese - ich hatte kürzlich das gleiche "problem".

2 x per email ([email protected]) und 2 mal über das kontaktformular auf der homepage eine anfrage gestartet.
innerhalb von 3 wochen keinerlei antwort.

dann, nachdem ich etwas "konkreter" um feedback gebeten habe, erreichte mich eine antwort.

allerdings von einem email account und mit signatur eines votec mitarbeiters (m. rose), welcher seit monaten gar nicht mehr für dieses unternehmen tätig ist.
(meines erachtens ist sowas hochgradig unseriös)!
es wurde auch kein anderer name angegeben.

ein knappe entschuldigung und ich solle mich an einen anderen votec mitarbeiter wenden.
wieso leitet man meine anfrage nicht intern weiter?
oder nimmt den kollegen in Cc?

naja,.....

aber vllt. hat von euch jemand einen tipp für mein problem.
(ja, ich habe alle über suchmaschinen auffindbaren knack-threads und sites bereits besucht.....)

meine mail an votec:


Hallo liebe Votec Leute,

2009 habe ich bei euch ein V.XC gekauft.

Bis Dato bin ich damit sehr wenig gefahren, da ich meist mein 
V.SX benutze.
Aber seit wenigen Wochen macht das Bike sehr nervige Geräusche.

Es tickt, wenn Druck auf die Pedale kommt, es knarzt bei Erhöhung der 
Trittfrequenz....jeweils immer im "Takt" der Kurbelumdrehung.
Auch wenn man axial Kraft auf die waagerecht positionierten Pedale gibt, 
kann man das ticken bzw. knarzen sofort herbeiführen.
(stehend wie fahrend).

Bei moderater Geschwindigkeit kann man merkwürdiger Weise nur 1 Tick 
Geräusch pro Pedal auslösen.
Um ein weiteres "Tick" zu erzeugen, muss man dann erst einmal Druck auf 
das andere Pedal ausüben.

Ja ich weiß, da können zahlreiche Ursachen in Frage kommen und eine 
Ferndiagnose ist sowieso schwierig.
Jedoch viele der üblichen verdächtigen Stellen wurden bereits überprüft, 

u.a. von einer lokalen Fachwerkstatt.
Der Händler hat u.a. 
-die Kurbel (Firex) und 
-das Innenlager (GXP), sowie 
-Pedale 
ausgebaut, geprüft, gereinigt, gefettet.
Die Kettenblattschrauben wurden bereits mehrmals ausgebaut, gefettet, 
ausgetauscht....

Ich habe heute noch einmal
- das bike -und besonders alle neuralgischen Stellen- gründlich gewaschen und geölt
- alle Zughülsen-Gegenhalter am Rahmen, Kettenblätter-Verbindungen/-Schrauben/-Spalten, sowie die Umwerferschelle und alle deren Schrauben, mit Brunox eingesifft
- beide Laufräder entfernt
- Sattelstange entfernt
- Gabel & Vorbau, Lager entfernt

Und trotzdem hat der Ramen (ohne alle dsiese Teile) noch das Tickgeräusch produziert, wenn man ganz leicht das Ober- und Unterrohr in gegensätzliche Richtungen schiebt 
(bereits mit sehr sehr wenig Kraftaufwand!).

Einen Haarriß kann ich äußerlich nach mehrmaliger Prüfung nirgendwo entdecken.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, traue mich gar nicht mehr das Bike zu fahren!

Ich habe bereits stundenlang im Internet nach Lösungen gesucht, hat aber nichts geholfen.

Daher meine dringende Frage - habt Ihr einen Tipp?
Ist (nach vorheriger Terminvereinbarung) eine Prüfung eurerseits vor Ort 
in Wenden möglich?

------------------------------

hat jemand von euch einen tipp?
ich bin echt traurig


gruß


----------



## 6erRudl (29. Oktober 2010)

und genau das bestätigt meine Skepsis dem Hersteller gegenüber 
Wenn schon eine einfache Anfrage nicht beantwortet wird, wie und mit welcher Sorgfalt werden dann Reparaturen gehandhabt bzw. abgewickelt? 
Auch wenn ich das V.XM schon in meiner Garage stehen sah, werde ich mir das noch genau überlegen müssen.....


----------



## nightprowler (29. Oktober 2010)

M.Rose arbeitet dort nicht mehr? oh oh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (29. Oktober 2010)

So wie sich das anhört,würde ich sagen, das der Rahmen geschrottet ist.


----------



## don-rock (29. Oktober 2010)

6erRudl schrieb:


> und genau das bestätigt meine Skepsis dem Hersteller gegenüber
> Wenn schon eine einfache Anfrage nicht beantwortet wird, wie und mit welcher Sorgfalt werden dann Reparaturen gehandhabt bzw. abgewickelt?
> Auch wenn ich das V.XM schon in meiner Garage stehen sah, werde ich mir das noch genau überlegen müssen.....




mmjaah, also obwohl ich etwas enttäuscht bin - ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man solche rückschlüsse wirklich ziehen muss oder kann. 
manchmal hängt so viel von der jeweiligen person ab mit der man zu tun hat.

aber einen email-account und eine signatur von einem längst ausgeschiedenen mitarbeitern aktiv zu nutzen finde ich schon viel schlimmer als längere zeit mal nicht zu antworten (heutzutage machen ja in vielen unternehmen 5 leute die arbeit die früher 15 leute machen mussten ;-))).


----------



## nightprowler (29. Oktober 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> mmjaah, also obwohl ich etwas enttäuscht bin - ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man solche rückschlüsse wirklich ziehen muss oder kann.
> manchmal hängt so viel von der jeweiligen person ab mit der man zu tun hat.
> 
> aber einen email-account und eine signatur von einem längst ausgeschiedenen mitarbeitern aktiv zu nutzen finde ich schon viel schlimmer als längere zeit mal nicht zu antworten (heutzutage machen ja in vielen unternehmen 5 leute die arbeit die früher 15 leute machen mussten ;-))).



Falsch,3 für 16 Leute.


----------



## 6erRudl (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei einer Firma die "Direktvermarkter" ist, sollten solche Dinge nicht vorkommen, auch wenn es sich  um noch so eine Kleinigkeit handelt!

Mal abwarten was sich ergibt, werde noch einmal versuchen Kontakt aufzunehmen - dann wird entschieden.


----------



## Erroll (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd einfach mal den Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen und bei der Firma anrufen. Ich habe vor 3 Tagen bei Votec angerufen, weil ich bein paar Infos zur nachträglichen Anodisierung meines Rahmens haben wollte. Ich kam sofort durch und mir wurden alle meine Fragen absolut zufriedenstellend beantwortet. Leider weiß ich den Namen des Mitarbeiters nicht mehr.


----------



## 124penoepel (30. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst Dich auch direkt an einen Laden in Deiner Nähe wenden, die können Dich genauso beraten oder ein Fahrrad zur Probefahrt bereitstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6erRudl (30. Oktober 2010)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich auch direkt an einen Laden in Deiner Nähe wenden, die können Dich genauso beraten oder ein Fahrrad zur Probefahrt bereitstellen.


 

Lt. Google Maps, 770km bis zum nächsten Shop


----------



## BlackDiver (30. Oktober 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> Es tickt, wenn Druck auf die Pedale kommt, es knarzt bei Erhöhung der
> Trittfrequenz....jeweils immer im "Takt" der Kurbelumdrehung.
> Auch wenn man axial Kraft auf die waagerecht positionierten Pedale gibt,
> kann man das ticken bzw. knarzen sofort herbeiführen.
> ...



Ich kann es absolut verstehen das Votec nicht die Zeit hat sich zu überlegen wann es wo bei welcher Kurbelumdrehung tickt etc.
Wer weiß wieviele solche Mails tagtäglich bei Votec landen mit irgendwelchen "Problemchen" die keine sind.
Wenn du ernsthaft ein Problem hast dann nimm den Hörer in die Hand und ruf an,ich bin bisher jedesmal sofort durchgekommen,absolut kein Problem.
Wenn hier jemand behauptet er kommt telefonisch bei Votec nicht durch dann ist das für mich ganz einfach nur gelogen,warum auch immer.Ich habe zwecks Sonderwünsche zigmal bei Votec angerufen.
0276240051110
Wenn es sich um technische Probleme handelt dann einfach jemand aus der Werkstatt verlangen z.B. Mike.
Es gibt hier immer wieder mal Leute wie vor kurzem im VFR-Thread die  die Firma Votec in den Dreck ziehen wollen und dann urplötzlich umschwenken und sagen "sorry wollte euch nur verarschen".Komplette Vollidioten aber sowas gibts eben in jedem Forum.
Das VFR ist mein erstes Versenderbike u. ich bin bisher mit dem Kontakt zu Votec mehr als zufrieden.Ich kann allen nur raten bei Votec anzurufen und dort irgendwelche Dinge klären,nicht hier im Forum wo doch einige Vollpfosten unterwegs sind


----------



## bikeoholiker (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich war diese Woche in Frankfurt im Votec Shop. Der Shop ist zwar recht übersichtlich,es gibt ca 10 Räder zum anschauen und probefahren aber der Verkäufer ist super kompetent und gibt sich wirklich große Mühe alle Fragen zu beantworten und das beste Bike zusammenzustellen. Hab mir das V.MR geordert, soll aber noch ca 3-4 Wochen dauern bis es kommt. Aber ich kann nur empfehlen in so nen Shop zu fahren um das Rad was man will  Probezufahren und sich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## nightprowler (30. Oktober 2010)

6erRudl schrieb:


> Lt. Google Maps, 770km bis zum nächsten Shop


 Lebst du nicht in Deutschland?

Ich wüsste keinen Ort,der 770km bis zum nächsten Shop währe,ausser vieleicht ganz im Norden.

Ansonsten teile ich irgendwie die Meinung von Black Diver.

Wie schon vorher erwähnt, bin ich immer super bei Votec durchgekommen.


----------



## don-rock (30. Oktober 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Ich kann es absolut verstehen das Votec nicht die Zeit hat sich zu überlegen wann es wo bei welcher Kurbelumdrehung tickt etc.
> Wer weiß wieviele solche Mails tagtäglich bei Votec landen mit irgendwelchen "Problemchen" die keine sind.
> Wenn du ernsthaft ein Problem hast dann nimm den Hörer in die Hand und ruf an,ich bin bisher jedesmal sofort durchgekommen,absolut kein Problem.
> Wenn hier jemand behauptet er kommt telefonisch bei Votec nicht durch dann ist das für mich ganz einfach nur gelogen,warum auch immer.Ich habe zwecks Sonderwünsche zigmal bei Votec angerufen.
> ...





jungchen, 
wenn du den fred mal etwas früher verfolgt hättest -und nicht erst so spät auf´m zug augesprungen wärst-, dann wäre dir aufgefallen, 
dass ich seit votec neugründung stunde 1 hier den laden zu 150% supporte.
sonst würde ich nicht 2 stk. fahren.
1 davon habe ich in wenden damals am votec day bestellt und später dort abgeholt.

daher auch meine enttäuschung über den mangelnden support der da zurück kommt.

ich habe zudem vorab bei votec angerufen!

ich denke nicht das jungchen wie du mir irgendwas erklären können, geh spielen.

und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der typ der mir am telefon schmatzend erklärt hat, dass ich eine problembeschreibung per email schicken soll, ist wahrscheinlich die gleiche handlampe ist die meine mail "beantwortet" hat.

in der mail stehen 2 konkrete fragen die man als dealer konkret beantworten kann.
tatenlos an einen kollegen zu verweisen war die dämlichste aller varianten.

als versender ist email kommunikation ziemlich vorne, dass sollte man wissen man ein solches geschäftsmodell betreibt.
arbeitende menschen können nicht x-mal anrufen oder auf verdacht mal zig kilometer fahren.


----------



## BlackDiver (30. Oktober 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das jungchen wie du mir irgendwas erklären können, geh spielen.



Ich glaube so arroganten Fuzzis wie dir kann NIEMAND was erklären.Scheinbar bist du das "Jungchen" so gut wie du mit Kritik umgehen kannst.Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem knarzen u. wenn du bei Votec ähnlich überheblich rüberkommst wie hier weiß ich warum auf deine email gesch.... wird
Wie man in den Wald ruft.....


----------



## kungfu (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube um Spermaproben zu erhalten muss man in diesem Thread nur >>VOTEC<< laut rufen. Schön wenn ihr so an die Besonderheit eurer Marke und deren Mitarbeiter glaubt.

MFG
k.

PS: VOTEC


----------



## nightprowler (30. Oktober 2010)

Meine Fresse,

erst Wochenlang nichts los hier und jetzt liegen die Nerven blank.

Aber am allerliebsten hab ich ja so Heinis wie Kung Fu,

die sich in anderen Foren rumtreiben,um da miese Stimmung zu verbreiten.

Gut das bei Canyon alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## kungfu (31. Oktober 2010)

VOTEC


----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. Oktober 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> jungchen,
> wenn du den fred mal etwas früher verfolgt hättest -und nicht erst so spät auf´m zug augesprungen wärst-, dann wäre dir aufgefallen,
> dass ich seit votec neugründung stunde 1 hier den laden zu 150% supporte.
> sonst würde ich nicht 2 stk. fahren.
> ...



Man du bist ja ein ganz HARTER 
Muß man für so dämliche Aussagen wie " geh spielen " studiert haben ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (31. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen so mit dem Service von Votec insbesondere beim Factroy Store in Siegen Hünsborn???


----------



## don-rock (31. Oktober 2010)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Man du bist ja ein ganz HARTER
> Muß man für so dämliche Aussagen wie " geh spielen " studiert haben ??



studieren würde dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, daher: geh spielen....


----------



## don-rock (31. Oktober 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Ich glaube so arroganten Fuzzis wie dir kann NIEMAND was erklären.Scheinbar bist du das "Jungchen" so gut wie du mit Kritik umgehen kannst.Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem knarzen u. wenn du bei Votec ähnlich überheblich rüberkommst wie hier weiß ich warum auf deine email gesch.... wird
> Wie man in den Wald ruft.....



leute die ihr hirn benutzen können mir gerne was erklären. 

das einzige was überheblich ist, ist -wie man ja an meiner mail erkennen kann (wenn man kann...)- die "reaktion" von votec.

so kleine wanna-be rocker mit lächerlichem pitbull avatar landen erst mal in der ignore liste. 
jungchen, du bist noch nichtmal´n hangaround...geh spielen


----------



## don-rock (31. Oktober 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> So wie sich das anhört,würde ich sagen, das der Rahmen geschrottet ist.




ist auch meine befürchtung - was micht echt traurig stimmen würde.

denn dadurch, dass er noch einer von den in deutschland geschweißten ist, konnte ich seinerzeit ein paar sonderwünsche realisieren lassen.

bspw. keine flaschenhalter bohrungen im sattelrohr, der rahmen hat noch diese außen-konifizierung, was optisch echt nett ist.


----------



## 6erRudl (31. Oktober 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Lebst du nicht in Deutschland?
> 
> Ich wüsste keinen Ort,der 770km bis zum nächsten Shop währe,ausser vieleicht ganz im Norden.
> 
> ...


 
Bin in Österreich zuhause 
Wie schon gesagt, werde es am Dienstag nochmal versuchen - hoffe, dass es dann was wird


----------



## Harley94 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin seit 3 Wochen stolzer besitzer eines Votec NC1.
Ich habe das bike Gebraucht gekauft.
Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Fragen. 
Weißt jemand wo ich an dem Bike die Rahmennummer finde?
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das genaue Baujahr herrauszufinden.
Ich bin im allgemeinen mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden allerdings gibt es eine sache die mich etwas stört.
Die sattelstütze lässt sich nur ca. 15cm Tief in das Sattelrohr versenken. Dann stößt sie auf einen Wiederstand. Das ist dann genau auf der höhe an der die Aufnahme für den Dämpfer angeschweißt sind. ist das normal?


----------



## kungfu (31. Oktober 2010)

Schön ein ECHTES Votec zu sehen, schade das keine GS4 dran ist.
Auf dem Foto sieht man (glaube ich) das sich das Sattelrohr in Höhe Dämpferhalterung verjüngt. Klar das da dann auch keine Sa.st. mehr durchpasst.

Gruss
k.


----------



## Harley94 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit der Psylo eigntlich sehr zufrieden.
Diese Verjüngung ist der schlechten Qualiät der Bildes zuzurechnen.
In wirklickeit ist des gerade. Ich werd mal noch ein besseres Bild machen.


----------



## Harley94 (1. November 2010)

was haltet ihr hier von
http://www.radforum.de/votec-aufkleber-sticker-set-xl-161893.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (4. November 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel die Votec Rahmen wiegen. Vom Hersteller bekommt man soweit ich weiß keine Informationen. Hat einer von euch mal nachgewogen? Welches Modell, welche Größe?


----------



## Erroll (4. November 2010)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel die Votec Rahmen wiegen. Vom Hersteller bekommt man soweit ich weiß keine Informationen. Hat einer von euch mal nachgewogen? Welches Modell, welche Größe?



Alle Gewichte der einzelnen Rahmen stehen auf der Hp. Mit Ausnahme des V.XC. Einfach bei Frameset schauen. Das stehen die einzelnen Gewichte.


----------



## 124penoepel (4. November 2010)

Ja tatsächlich, danke für den Hinweis, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Weiß jemand wieviel der VXC Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Also ich habe meinen bei der abholung wiegen lassen. Das gute stück wiegt mit pedalen 17.69 kg und ist in größe M


----------



## Erroll (4. November 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen bei der abholung wiegen lassen. Das gute stück wiegt mit pedalen 17.69 kg


Dann hast du aber nen ganz schön schweren *Rahmen* erwischt...


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Erroll schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber nen ganz schön schweren *Rahmen* erwischt...




Ja die Lackierung ist so schwer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick#79 (8. November 2010)

Hi nachdem hier hauptsächlich über die Neuen Modelle geschrieben wird, würde ich ganz gerne mal die "ALTEN" Schätze dieser Firma ins Rennen schicken und mein altes C9 mal zeigen!


----------



## nightprowler (8. November 2010)

Patrick#79 schrieb:


> Hi nachdem hier hauptsächlich über die Neuen Modelle geschrieben wird, würde ich ganz gerne mal die "ALTEN" Schätze dieser Firma ins Rennen schicken und mein altes C9 mal zeigen!



Hallo Patrick,nach wie vor ein megageiles Teil,aber der Zug für Eingelenker ist abgefahren.

 Anschauen tu ich mir die alten Recken immer gerne wieder.


----------



## skask (8. November 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> aber der Zug für Eingelenker ist abgefahren.


 
Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man noch sehr viele (abgestützte) Eingelenker


----------



## Harley94 (8. November 2010)

hab gerade was interresantes im Bikemarkt gefunden 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/318394/cat/43


----------



## Patrick#79 (9. November 2010)

Naja ich muß echt sagen die Eingelenker sind mir immernoch am liebsten, ich finde sie vom Ansprechverhalten sauberer. Aber das is eben ansichtssache. Außerdem haben die alten Bikes noch Charakter, auch wenn wenigstens bei Votec noch wirklich Herz dabei ist!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

das ist jetzt auch schön gerede ^^


----------



## skask (9. November 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> das ist jetzt auch schön gerede ^^


 
Aber nur ein kleines bisschen 

Problematisch um die Jahrtausendwende war halt der Leichtbauwahn, der zu großen Qualitätsproblemen geführt hat. Rahmenbrüche gabs ja zu Hauf, auch bei anderen Firmen. Bei Votec kam dann wohl noch interner Zwist dazu und das wars dann.

Ich finde mein F7 immer noch so toll, dass ein Tausch für mich uninteressant ist. Ich fahre immer gerne andere Bikes im Tausch oder Probe, bis jetzt hat mich keines zum Wechsel überreden können.
Ob da jetzt noch Herz vom Mechaniker drin ist oder nicht, es funktioniert einfach.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken 2011 ein VOTEC zu kaufen.
1. gibt es Empfehlungen für einen Race-Hardtail-Umsteiger?
(ich schwanke zw. V.CS und V.MR)
2. sind schon Preiserhöhungen angekündigt/absehbar ? (bei fast allen Herstellern hört man sowas in der Richtung)

Tipps von Fahrern der genannten Modelle (natürlich auch die anderen) fände ich klasse.

Danke.


----------



## astraljunkie (10. November 2010)

ab 12. November gibts bei Votec ne Herbst-Promo-alles-muss-raus Aktion.
viele 2010er Modelle bis 50% reduziert...

nur so zur Info: Votec


----------



## pixelquantec (11. November 2010)

Ich fahre das MR seit 2009 und habe ihm bisher über 3000km artgerechte Haltung gegönnt inkl. 2 mal Alpencross. Es ist für Touren wunderbar geeignet. Auf Trails mit kleineren Sprüngen passt es auch super. Einziges Manko: An steilen Anstiegen ( >25%) kommt das Vorderrad leicht hoch. Da könnte evtl. ein längerer Vorbau helfen, nur der wäre bergab hinderlich.

Bisherige Defekte, die alllerdings nichts mit Votec zu haben, da es sich um frei verfügbare Parts handelt: Die Maguragabel funktionierte nach 300km nicht korrekt und der Freilauf der Mavicnabe hatte sich nach 2000km verabschiedet. Sonst alles bestens ob bei +35°C oder -10°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (12. November 2010)

Einziges Manko: An steilen Anstiegen ( >25%) kommt das Vorderrad leicht hoch. 


Siiischer Siiischer.Und ab 35% wirds dann kritisch.


----------



## laultima83 (12. November 2010)

^^ warum sind dann doch die üblichen hometrail, ich weiss jetzt nicht was du hast ?


----------



## pixelquantec (12. November 2010)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Einziges Manko: An steilen Anstiegen ( >25%) kommt das Vorderrad leicht hoch.
> 
> 
> Siiischer Siiischer.Und ab 35% wirds dann kritisch.


 
Auf Trails sind 25% Steigung und mehr eigentlich sehr oft anzutreffen. Auf Waldautobahnen eher selten bis gar nicht.


----------



## nightprowler (12. November 2010)

Ja sag ich doch,gerade in HH und natürlich besonders in D:


----------



## pixelquantec (12. November 2010)

Was bist Du denn für ne Lachnummer.


----------



## nightprowler (13. November 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für ne Lachnummer.



JA ,ich hab gestern nen Kasper gefrühstückt.

Aber ich hab echt noch keinen gesehen, der die "TRAILS " ( nicht die Waldautobahnen)jenseits der 25% hoch fährt.Womöglich noch verblockt.


Es mag sie geben,aber sie dürften eher rar gesät sein.

Ausserdem sind Wege grösser 25% sowiso eher rar.

Ich würde das ja gerne mal bei Dir beobachten.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. November 2010)

Na dann. 
Melde dich mal wenn du in HH bist und lass dich überraschen. Bisher war jeder "Zugereiste" positiv überrascht und musste sein "Weltbild" korrigieren. Ich übrigens auch.

Und nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## nightprowler (13. November 2010)

Hallo Pixelquantec,bin bald zum Weihnachtsmarkt in HH, da ich öfter mal in HH bin,weiß ich wohl schon,das es dort auch entsprechende Steigungen gibt.

Wollte Euch ja auch nur ein bißchen hochnehmen.

Hoffe Du hast mich jetzt wieder lieb.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. November 2010)

Am Besten du bringst ein geländegängiges Bike mit und für Abends ein Nightridelicht und ab geht´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (16. November 2010)

Für Schnäppchenjäger: KLICK


----------



## don-rock (23. November 2010)

man soll den tag nicht vor dem abend loben.
aber ich mache es trotzdem mal.....

hatte mit s.stark einen termin in wenden vereinbart.
zwecks ursachenforschung des bereits beschriebenen tick geräusches an meinem V.XC.

s.stark konzipiert nicht nur hervorragende bikes, 
sondern hat offensichtlich auch ein ausgeprägtes talent bzgl. customer care angelegenheiten.
(im gegensatz zu mindestens einem anderem votec kollegen  )

wobei ich ehrlicher weise erwähnen möchte, dass sich meine vermutung als IST-zustand bestätigt hat - die jungs da sind ziemlich überlastet.
wie in so vielen betrieben heutzutage, müssen anscheinend auch dort wenige menschen die arbeit von vielen menschen erledigen.

es wurde schnell festgestellt, dass bei verwindung des rahmens wohl 2 rohre im inneren aneinander reiben.
dadurch das tick geräusch entsteht.

ruckizucki wurde mir ein kostenloser rahmentausch angeboten.
inkl. kostenlosem umbau der komponenten und kostenlosen versand.
damit ich nicht nochmal urlaub nehmen, ´nen leihwagen mieten und die vielen KM fahren muss.
der rahmen wird gerade gepulvert.

top 1A mit 7 sternchen und extra sahne obendrauf!

....und ich werde hier nicht erwähnen, dass ich für ca. 20 sekunden ein hardtail der nächsten generation im votec büro gesehen habe 
sah seeeehr lecker aus...


----------



## nightprowler (24. November 2010)

Hallo Don Rock,

siehste geht doch!


----------



## 6erRudl (24. November 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> man soll den tag nicht vor dem abend loben.
> aber ich mache es trotzdem mal........


 
Kann mich da nur anschließen! Habe heute Bescheid bekommen, dass mein Bike voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche zum Versand bereit ist! 

Ist ja mal eine Ansage.......


----------



## armor (24. November 2010)

he don rock - was war dein xc fürn baujahr?


----------



## raven2005 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Schnäppchenjäger die Zweite,

wir haben ein Votec Racing Team Bike zu verkaufen.
Also sofort verfügbar ;-)

Votec CS 1.4 Weiß, Dunkelblau
SRAM XX, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger, Kassette, Kurbelsatz
Magura, Bremsen Marta SL Magnesium 180mm, Durin 100mm
Syntace, Duraflite Carbon, P6 Carbon, F109
Mavic ST Laufradsatz

Das Bike wurde nur für ein Fotoshooting, also 1x, benützt...

Fotos unter www.berner.cc

Gruß Raven2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (3. Dezember 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Auf Trails sind 25% Steigung und mehr eigentlich sehr oft anzutreffen. Auf Waldautobahnen eher selten bis gar nicht.



ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du wirklich weisst was 25% bergauf bedeuten. und das im trail^^


grade mal auf votecs reduzierungen geschaut, schon nicht schlecht. das vxm schaut gut aus in blau. und der preis passt auch. sind die rahmen wirklich made in germany?


----------



## don-rock (3. Dezember 2010)

> armor
> he don rock - was war dein xc fürn baujahr?



hi armor,
musste selbst nachschauen - ende 08 geordert und februar 09 bekommen.





> 6erRudl
> Kann mich da nur anschließen! Habe heute Bescheid bekommen, dass mein Bike voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche zum Versand bereit ist!
> Ist ja mal eine Ansage.......



hast du doch noch zugegriffen, 
mittlerweile erhalten? fotos?





> nightprowler
> Hallo Don Rock,
> siehste geht doch!



hallo nightprowler,
ja, stimmt. 
obwohl es mir für den schönen rahmen leid tut, freue ich mich schon auf das neue bike
wird gerade gepulvert.


ist schon jemnadem das neue V.SR aufgefallen, ist in diesem bike-workshop katalog abgebildet.
hat 170mm federweg.
der rahmen schaut auf dem kleinen pic erstmal genauso aus wie der des V.FR und ist laut angabe fast gleich schwer, mmh.

ebenso neu sind V.CR plus - anscheinend das teil welches ich bei meinem besuch in wenden gesehen habe.

und ein V.CS plus.

wofür das "plus" steht ist aus der beschreibung heraus nicht erkennbar.

die neuen lackierungen, zumindest laut der bilder, erscheinen nicht besonders spektakulär.


----------



## 6erRudl (4. Dezember 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> hast du doch noch zugegriffen,
> mittlerweile erhalten? fotos?


 
Ja hab eine Woche vor der Herbstaktion bestellt.....

Hab diese Woche verzweifelt auf eine mail gehofft, "ihr bike ist fertig und steht zum Versand bereit oder so ähnlich"  leider war bis jetzt nichts im Posteingang 
werd nächste Woche mal anrufen....


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Dezember 2010)

agnes schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du wirklich weisst was 25% bergauf bedeuten. und das im trail^^
> ...........


 
Ich schon: Auf 100 Meter sind das 25 Meter Höhenunterschied.


----------



## Drop-EX (5. Dezember 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> ist schon jemnadem das neue V.SR aufgefallen, ist in diesem bike-workshop katalog abgebildet.
> hat 170mm federweg.
> der rahmen schaut auf dem kleinen pic erstmal genauso aus wie der des V.FR und ist laut angabe fast gleich schwer, mmh.
> 
> ...


hi,
wo finde ich den bike workshop katalog?^^


----------



## agnes (6. Dezember 2010)

zeitschriftenladen. real habe ich heute durch zufall auch welche gesehen. kann man aber auch bestellen bei der bike online.


----------



## Drop-EX (6. Dezember 2010)

danke, da muss ich mal danach schauen. auf der homepage sieht man jetzt übrigens auch ein paar rahmen, inklusive dem neuen schutzblech. lackierung sieht auch ganz gut aus finde ich, ist mal was neues


----------



## 6erRudl (6. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Bike wurde fertiggestellt und wird morgen an DPD übergeben - wuhuu - hört sich nach frühen Weihnachten an


----------



## nightprowler (8. Dezember 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich schon: Auf 100 Meter sind das 25 Meter Höhenunterschied.



Ach so,25 Höhenmeter schafft jeder.


----------



## nightprowler (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo agnes,dann sind Homert und Nordhelle dein Revier.Wink mal,wenn du eine gutausehenden 50ziger auf einem Votec Vxm siehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6erRudl (10. Dezember 2010)

Jawohl, heute ist mein V.XM angekommen  
Ging eigentlich recht flott: bestellt am 3.November, erhalten am 10.Dezember - so, jetzt muss nur mehr der Schnee aufhören waagerecht durch die Gegend zu fliegen


----------



## nerd.otaku (22. Dezember 2010)

So wie es aussieht gibt es auf votec.com die neuen Bikes 2011


----------



## bikeoholiker (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, wie bekommt man eigentlich beim V.MR den Dämpfer heraus? Die Schrauben die durch die Lagerschalen des Dämpfers gehen sind so streng das man sie rauspressen müsste. Gibt es dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug?oder stell ich mich zu doof an?


----------



## TORSO73 (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin, so hab mich bei nem wiedereinsteigerrad, für ein V.MR entschieden mit V.XM Hinterbau (140 mm federweg), XT Ausstattung,  Da es nicht wirklich gut über Wenden lief, es sollte keine Probefahrt möglich sein usw, war ich in Frankfurt Sachsenhausen im Shop, kann ich nur mehr als empfehlen, freundlich, Ahnung von dem was er verkauft usw..... achso der Preis war auch mehr als gut...... grins.....Di. Abend war ich da zum bestellen, heute soll es schon fertig sein....... grins, Weihnachten ist gerettet...... Danke an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben...... Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...... Gruß Thorsten


----------



## misiman (5. Januar 2011)

Habe mir ein gebrauchts M6 angeschaut noch mit Stahlfeder etc.

Am Bike ist eine Bomber-Doppelbrückengabel eingebaut. Der Vorbau ist ähnlich massiv, wie bei der Votec-Gabel.

Hat jmd. Infos und Bilder zur Gabel, Wartung, Haltbarkeit, Ersatzteile?

Danke

Michael


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2011)

armor schrieb:


> das Votec mit der Rohloff ist mal deeeer Hammer. Was ein geiles Kult-Teil!



Ich habe hier leider schon ewig nicht mehr reingeschaut, sorry  ... aber Du hast recht ... dieses Votec bike ist ein Unikat 

Für Alle, die es nicht kennen, hier noch mal zwei Bilder davon:




 ..



Grüße an alle Votec Fahrer -innen und bitte cool bleiben , das bike fährt übrigens immer noch ohne irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## Tomcutzz (10. Januar 2011)

hi,

ich schließ mich an. bin mit meinem v.xm sehr zufrieden. würde es immer wieder kaufen.
der service im shop in ffm ist auch super. auch per telefon oder email wurde mir immer geholfen. und wenns ma länger dauert, drauf geschissen. hauptsache man bekommt die hilfe. wenn du dein rad in nen laden bringen würdest ist es auch mindestens 1-2 wochen weg.

schönen gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon den orginalen Spritzschutz von Votec und dazu evtl. ein Bild ??


Achso: Mein MR hat nun knapp 3500km abseits geteerter Wege hinter sich und läuft und läuft....läuft....läuft. Einfach problemlos, egal ob bei +32°C im Sommer oder im Schnee bei -8°C. So muß das sein. Nagut, die Zughülle vom Umwerfer hat es bei dem Frost neulich zerbröselt. Neuen Zug montiert und das war´s auch schon.

Nightride letzte Woche:


----------



## Tomcutzz (10. Januar 2011)

Also, dass die nen Spritzschutz haben find ich gut. Bilder davon kannst auf der HP von Votec sehen, z.B. beim neuen V.XM.

Ich finde aber, dass man es hätte besser machen können. Am besten tiefer montieren, oder etwas länger unten.
Abgesehen davon, die Klamotten sind nach dem Biken eh versaut.
Zum Schutz des Dämpfers ist er zu kurz oder an der falschen Stelle montiert wie ich finde.

Ich hab mir einen selber gebaut aus nem Schlauch, schaut gut aus und schützt das Material.
Hier ma ein Bild davon ....








schönen abend noch. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo pixelquantec ,Ihr seid verrückt.

Hoffentlich haben Euch die "Bullen" nicht mit den Sommerreifen erwischt.

Ich glaube allerdings,das der bei Votec eingeführte Schmutzfänger,seine Aufgabe da nicht erfüllt.


----------



## AH78 (17. Januar 2011)

Servus Votec Gemeinde,
was schätzt Ihr, was ein Votec V.XM Rahmen, 52 cm (BJ 2009) inkl. DT Swiss Dämpfer noch wert ist? Gefahren ist das Ding ca. 800km meist auf Schotterwegen und noch super in Schuss - ist also chronisch unterfordert und wird deswegen gegen ein Hardtail getauscht. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
  also wenn ich mir die Tangenten an einem Laufrad ansehe in denen der Schmutz wegschleudert, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass der Schutz effektiv ist und den Dämpfer vor hartem Beschuss bewahrt. Das Teil passt schon. Im März ist der für 29,90 zu haben. Werde dann berichten ;-)
  [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Teguerite (23. Januar 2011)

Hab mir das Teil  Ende letzten Jahres noch gekauft, kann bisher nicht klagen:


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Januar 2011)

@ teguerite: da ich zwischen dem cs und mr schwanke, hätte mich mal Deine Meinung zum cs interessiert. welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ? Fahrstil/-position raceorientiert ? Federweg ausreichend für "Race"-CC, Marathon ?

Wär toll, wenn Du dazu ´was weißt...


----------



## marsepolani (24. Januar 2011)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen bei der abholung wiegen lassen. Das gute stück wiegt mit pedalen 17.69 kg und ist in größe M



HI,

wie bist du mit der Kettenführung der Hammerschmidt zufrieden??
Habe bei meinem VSX auf sehr ruppigen Trails das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen Strebe und Mantel schiebt.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (24. Januar 2011)

@AH78 also ein neuer 2010er brachte 500,- und gebrauchte 2010er 401,- bzw 455,- in der Bucht. Deiner ist mir (182) leider  zu groß sonst hätte ich Interesse an so nem Teil.


----------



## Teguerite (24. Januar 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @ teguerite: da ich zwischen dem cs und mr schwanke, hätte mich mal Deine Meinung zum cs interessiert. welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ? Fahrstil/-position raceorientiert ? Federweg ausreichend für "Race"-CC, Marathon ?
> 
> Wär toll, wenn Du dazu ´was weißt...




Ich bin bisher alles mit einem Hardtail gefahren und habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen Fullys. Die Marathons die ich kenne bestehen zu einem Großteil aus Waldautobahn und  technisch eher einfachen Abfahrten. Dazu finde ich das Bike ideal.


----------



## don-rock (24. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Hab mir das Teil  Ende letzten Jahres noch gekauft, kann bisher nicht klagen:



ui, insbesondere als fan der "farbe" schwarz muss ich sagen: 
supersexy das teil!

(...bei dem 2011 line-up gefallen mir die decals überhaupt nicht, wirken irgendwie billo mmn.....)


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Januar 2011)

Ein paar Beiträge vorher war alles noch paletti. Nun hab ich so ein leichtes Klappern auf Wurzeltrails. Nach langer Suche habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus, direkt über dem Tretlager, hat etwas Spiel. Kann man das nachziehen oder kann es nach 3500 km schon durch sein?






Da wo der rote Strich hinzeigt ist das Problem.


----------



## armor (24. Januar 2011)

Fahre auch das CS in schwarz anodisiert allerdings mit der xx-ausstattung 2010.
bin mit dem teil letztes jahr 7 rennen gefahren von 44km 900hm im mittelgebirge bis zu 70km 2700hm in den alpen war alles dabei. das teil ist top für marathons geeignet. für cc würd ich allerdings eher nen carbon leichtbau ht vorziehen...
besonders im langen uphill ist das teil hammer! ich bin 178cm 74kg mit 84cm SL und hab den 46er Rahmen und somit viel sattelüberhöhung (geschmacksache).

einziger mangel-der rahmen und gabel sollte durch tapes an den teilen an denen die züge vorbeilaufen geschützt sein - sonst reibt sich selbst der eloxoerte rahmen auf...unbeding sofort welche ankleben...

mein cs hat nun ca. 7000km aufm buckel, die lager 1a!


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Januar 2011)

@ armor: danke für die Info, dann wird bei mir (187/76/SL 87) die Größe L passen.
und sonst: 7000 km in einem Jahr >  das klingt nach strammen Waden


----------



## nightprowler (25. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ein paar Beiträge vorher war alles noch paletti. Nun hab ich so ein leichtes Klappern auf Wurzeltrails. Nach langer Suche habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus, direkt über dem Tretlager, hat etwas Spiel. Kann man das nachziehen oder kann es nach 3500 km schon durch sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man nachziehen,aber obacht, da sind irgendwo sehr kleine Madenschrauben zum sichern der der Einstellschrauben die must Du vorher lösen.


----------



## armor (25. Januar 2011)

@radler01: jep, da passt L prima! Naja, man kann 7000km so und so fahren...
viel wichtiger für stramme wadeln sind Höhenmeter und die gefahrenen km zur Zeit die man dafür gebraucht hat...
und reines GA, was den großteil der km ausmacht fährt man besser auf dem Rennrad!

viel spass mit dem CS und eine hoffentlich kurze wartezeit!


----------



## _mike_ (25. Januar 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> pixelquantec schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein paar Beiträge vorher war alles noch paletti. Nun hab ich so ein leichtes Klappern auf Wurzeltrails. Nach langer Suche habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus, direkt über dem Tretlager, hat etwas Spiel. Kann man das nachziehen oder kann es nach 3500 km schon durch sein?
> ...


----------



## akami (11. Februar 2011)

Moin!
Bin eben gerade druch zufall auf diesen Thread gestoÃen und schreibe einfach mal.
>>>Vielelicht ist ja der ein oder andere noch aktiv dabei?<<<

Da ich im Januar mein V.SX bestellt habe, aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind auf das Bike bin,
dachte ich mir, man kÃ¶nnte sich ja mal diesem Thread anschliessen.

Mein vorraussichtliches Votec:
(vorraussichtlich weil man ja nie weiÃ, was man noch Ã¤ndern mÃ¶chte)

GrÃ¶Ãe: M
Farbe: Schwarz-Metallisch, Silber / Gold
Gabel: Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
LaufrÃ¤der: Crank Brothers Iodin AM
Reifen: V: Maxxis Advantage 2.4â / Hinterrad: Maxxis Advantage 2.25â
SchlÃ¤uche: Maxxis FR 2.2â - 2.5â
Bremsen: Formula The One - Vorderrad: 203mm / Hinterrad 203mm
Cockpit: Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon,
Vorbau: Syntace Force 149,
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau â L, schwarz
Barends: Hope Grip Doctor, gold
Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers Iodine
Antrieb:
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
KettenblÃ¤tter: 42/32/24
Kette: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Sixpack: Icon Titan -MG- Plattform-Pedale
Schutz:
Kettenstrebe: NC17, Neopren
DÃ¤mpfer: Speestuff Rear-Boot Air, Neopren + Votec Minifender
Unterrohr: Bikeshield: Tubeshield Unterrohrschutz medium (50 x 10 cm)
Rahmen (vor Brems- und SchaltzÃ¼gen): Fleece, selbstklebend
Licht: V: Force Flow: LED Cannon 1 Frontleuchte


FÃ¼r alle die am Votec-Minifender interessiert sind habe ich die folgende Information aus 
einer meiner Emails mit Votec erhalten:

Zitat:"Der von Ihnen nachtrÃ¤glich georderte DÃ¤mpferschutz wird ebenfalls frÃ¼hestens Ende MÃ¤rz verfÃ¼gbar sein. Der Aufpreis hierfÃ¼r betrÃ¤gt 29,90 â¬."


GrÃ¼Ãe,
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo herzlich willkommen akami.

viel Spass mit deinem neuem ,hoffentlich schnell geliefertem,Votec.

Was soll der Spass den kosten?

Habe die Ehre

Uwe.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

Es kostet immer zu viel 

Bezahle jetzt inklusive dem DÃ¤mpferschutz, Lieferung, den Pedalen und dem ZubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r das Bike ca. â¬ 4200,-


----------



## warpax (13. Februar 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer das SR bestellt? Würd mich ja schon interessieren, wie sich das so in realiter schlägt.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer das SR bestellt? Würd mich ja schon interessieren, wie sich das so in realiter schlägt.



Keine Ahnung wie es sich in der Realität und "Normalnutzern" schlägt aber ich finde, an der Schwinge sollte nochmal gefeilt werden.


----------



## nightprowler (13. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Es kostet immer zu viel
> 
> Bezahle jetzt inklusive dem Dämpferschutz, Lieferung, den Pedalen und dem Zubehör für das Bike ca.  4200,-



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Aber V.SX IN Lübeck, ist das nicht ein bischen straight?

Oder fährst Du öfter ins Gebirge?


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

In Lübeck wird die Dämpfung schön soft eingestellt  - Ansosnten: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 
Ansosnten fahre ich auch gerne weg mit dem Rad. - Dieses Jahr stehen noch die Alpen, die Eifel und der Gardasee an, also ich denke das passt.


----------



## akami (13. Februar 2011)

ps.: Ein umzug in die Schweiz ist auch geplant und zwar ins Downhillmecca "Gersau".


----------



## bloodyludy (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir Jemand erklätren, welche Garantie Votec auf Rahmen und Teile gibt.

Ich finde im Netz keinerlei Angaben.

Leider bieten Versender meist sehr unterschiedliche "Anschluß-Garantien" oder gar auschlüsse von der Gewährleistung.

Siehe Canyon 6Jahre oder YT gar keine ...


Wie sieht es bei Votec aus, habt ihr in Euren Unterlagen (Handbuch, etc.) etwas gefunden?


Gruß
Ludwig


----------



## Tomcutzz (22. Februar 2011)

hi,

hier in der AGB steht was zur Garantie.
http://www.votec.com/votec/agb.html

ich meine, dass auch anbauparts bremsen, laufräder etc bis zu 2 Jahre Garantie haben, das wickelt votec dann mit ihren lieferanten ab.

gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (22. Februar 2011)

Tomcutzz schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hier in der AGB steht was zur Garantie.
> http://www.votec.com/votec/agb.html
> ...



HI,

meine Gabel war defekt und ich habe sie mit dem Kaufbeleg des Rades nach Cosmicsports geschickt. Die Arbeiten wurden auf Gewährleistung komplett übernommen. Es handelt sich immer um Jahre Gewähleistung, denn die ist vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben. Eine Garnatie wird immer freiwillig  gegeben. Der Begriff wird leider immer wieder durcheinander gebracht.

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## Tomcutzz (22. Februar 2011)

stimmt haste recht ... 

 gewährleistung musste geben ...
 garantie kannste geben ...

bei mir war der freilauf schrott, nach 1,5 jahren ... votec hats dann zur reparatur nach shimano geschickt. kosten hat komplett shimano übernommen, weil gewährleistung wohl auf 2 jahre liegt.

bis denn


----------



## bloodyludy (22. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Also gibt Votec leider auch keine der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung überdauernde Garantie.

Des Weiteren werden "unübliche" oder "nicht voraussehbare" Beschädigungen und deren Folgeschäden ausgenommen (Deformation, Rahmenbruch, fahren mit vorgeschädigten Rahmen, Riss der Schweißnähte, etc.). Die Regulierung scheint auch auf "Durchschnittswerte" beschränkt zu sein (gleichwertiger Ersatz für beschädigtes Gut).


§8 II Die Haftung ist gegenüber Verbrauchern, außer bei vorsätzlichem oder grob fahrlässigen                         Verhalten oder bei Schäden aus der Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit und der                         Verletzung wesentlicher Vertragspflichten (Kardinalpflichten) auf die beim Vertragsschluss                         typischerweise vorhersehbaren Schäden und im Übrigen der Höhe nach auf die vertragstypischen                         Durchschnittsschäden begrenzt. Dies gilt auch für mittelbare Folgeschäden, wie insbesondere                         entgangenen Gewinn.


Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## _mike_ (22. Februar 2011)

Im Handbuch steht das sich bei Einhalten der jährlichen Inspektionsintervalle die Grantie auf den Rahmen auf 6 Jahre verlängert (Fabrikations-/Materialfehler). Anbauteile etc. sind ja Fremdprodukte und daher nur 2 Jahre drauf
Das ist IMHO bei keinem Hersteller anders.

Das reicht mir, denn wenn Sie nur ansatzweise weiterhin so kulant und entspannt sind wie die ersten 12 Monate dann bin ich mehr als begeistert vom Votec Service und sch*** auf das was sonst noch auf dem Papier steht 

Bei Scott ist es das selbe: Jährliche Inspektion -> Fünf Jahre Garantie. Ich hab schon den 4ten Rahmen in 4 Jahren, Bike sieht immer wieder wi neu aus 



bloodyludy schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Also gibt Votec leider auch keine der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung überdauernde Garantie.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodyludy (22. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, es gibt doch eine erweiterte Garantie. Das wollte ich hören.

Ist es möglich einen Scan vom Handbuch zu bekommen?


----------



## _mike_ (22. Februar 2011)

Kauf dir ein Votec, dann hast du ein orginal Handbuch 
Oder lass dir von Votec einen schicken - ich hab dafür leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (22. Februar 2011)

Aber Zeit genug, mir noch eine blöde antwort zu geben.
Toll!

Ich will ja nicht das ganze Handbuch, sondern nur etwas zur Garantie. Leider kriegt man das nicht so...

Laßt mal gut sein, Jungs!


----------



## akami (22. Februar 2011)

@ bloodyludy:

Wenn du noch warten kannst, bekommst du ein Scan von meinem Handbuch sobald mein SX da ist


----------



## dan#74 (23. Februar 2011)

Der Titel des Threads sagts ja eigentlich schon,... aber die neuen Votec machen auf mich irgendwie nicht mehr den Eindruck als wären sie "Handmade in Germany", dazu sind sie eigentlich auch zu billig?? 
Und auf der Hompage kann man es auch nicht wirklich rauslesen,... wenn es so wäre hätten sie wahrscheinlich einen schwarz-rot-gold hintergrund mit Handmade in GER an jeder Stelle...
Aber ich weiß es eben nicht, deshalb frag ich ja euch.

Graccczzias


----------



## akami (23. Februar 2011)

Moin dan#74!

So ganz sauber mit "Made in Germany" ist auch Votec nicht mehr. Die komplizierte Konifizierung der Rohre findet in Taiwan statt. Die Rohre werden aber dann von Hand zum fertigen Rahmen hier in D geschweißt und deshalb ist auch der Leitspruch "Handmade in Germany" modifiziert worden zu "Made in Germany". Das ist auch rechtlich abgesegnet. 

Zum Thema Taiwan kann man viele Meinungen haben. Hier ein Statement von YT

Wie fast alle Firmen in der Bikebranche produzieren auch wir unsere Rahmen in Taiwan und darauf sind wir stolz! 
Denn Taiwan ist, was viele nicht wissen, ein Land das mittlerweile mit den höchsten Qualitätsstandards produziert und entwickelt. Davon konnten wir uns selbst überzeugen.

Die Qualität der Produkte und der Fertigungsschritte unterscheiden sich deutlich von denen anderer asiatischer Länder. So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt.

Quelle: Young Talent Industries


Vielleicht beantwortet es deine Fragen und hilft dir weiter.


----------



## dan#74 (23. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin dan#74!
> 
> So ganz sauber mit "Made in Germany" ist auch Votec nicht mehr. Die komplizierte Konifizierung der Rohre findet in Taiwan statt. Die Rohre werden aber dann von Hand zum fertigen Rahmen hier in D geschweißt und deshalb ist auch der Leitspruch "Handmade in Germany" modifiziert worden zu "Made in Germany". Das ist auch rechtlich abgesegnet.
> 
> ...




Danke für die flotte Antwort. Is ja legitim und gängig, dass man sich weltweit halbzeuge beschafft, stichwort _global sourcing_
Die Taiwanesen sind onehin die 'deutschen' unter den asiaten!!


----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

@ Akami du hast dein Votec mit Crank Brothers Iodin AM geordert gib aber acht auf Speichen die sind bei den tests wohl oefter mal gebrochen. 
mfg


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Edelberti schrieb:


> @ Akami du hast dein Votec mit Crank Brothers Iodin AM geordert gib aber acht auf Speichen die sind bei den tests wohl oefter mal gebrochen.
> mfg




Die sollen es nur wagen zu brechen, dann gibt es aber "Ramba Zamba" hier 
Hast du die Tests aus Zeitschriften oder dem Netz? Würde ich ja gerne mal lesen.


----------



## starvald (25. Februar 2011)

ich kann bestätigen, dass mir im factory shop von "problemen" mit den crank brother felgen berichtet wurde. mir wurde der direkte vorschlag gemacht, die DT Swiss zu nehmen (auch wegen verfügbarkeit und preis von ersatzspeichen)

Gruss,
Nicolas


----------



## Edelberti (25. Februar 2011)

Joa genau es steht soweit ich weiß nicht im Internet oder in irgendeiner Fachzeitschrift das ist Insiderwissen ausm Factoryshop   .. Aber du kannst ja mal berichten wie es mit deinen Iodine so läuft .


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

So!
Habe eben mit Mike in Frankfurt gesprochen. Er sagt auch "DT Swiss EX 1750". Die CB haben noch eine so lange Lieferzeit, das Rad wäre nicht vor Mai da. Toll jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, welche Farbgebung ich möchte, das es den LRS nur in weiß oder rot gibt und das würde bei meiner jetzgen Farbwahl (schwarz-metallisch, gold, silber) echt mies aussehen.

Bin ja schon am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen nicht anodisiert nehmen soll. Ach mensch.... oder ich bleibe mutig, warte und nehem den CB aber Mai ist kacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (25. Februar 2011)

Schwarz anodisiert + die roten Dt-Laufräder. Find ich ne nette Kombi!


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Jo das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Jetzt geht erstmal ein Email an Herrn Fricke raus, der soll mir sagen, ob der Rahmen für mich schon gepulvert wurde oder nicht und dann wird weiter entschieden


----------



## poedel (25. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> ps.: Ein umzug in die Schweiz ist auch geplant und zwar ins Downhillmecca "Gersau".



Downhillmecca "gersau" da must du schon selbst die schafel in die hand nehmen um dein trail zu erstellen. Wohne gleich ein dorf weiter. Aber wir bauen einen trail nach brunnen 

Gruss aus der innerschwyz


----------



## starvald (25. Februar 2011)

ich nehm auch die roten dt swiss - und zwar für die grün/goldene lackierung die das v.sr 1.2 hat.

mike sagte, dass das rot bzw. weiss nur eine folie sei, die man abziehen könne. darunter sei dann die schwarze, blanke felge.


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

Hmm?

Ich ahbe doch schon paar mal in Zeitschriften gelesen, dass dort DH-Wettkämpfe ausgetragen werden. Naja und wenn nicht, habt ihr in 2 Jahren, 2 budelnde Hände mehr 

Mögliche farbgebung:

1. Anodisiert + DT Swiss in rot(ist leichter, widerstandsfähiger aber etwas langweilig)
2. Schwarz-metallisch, weiß / rot + DT Swiss in weiß oder rot(fällt eigentlich weg, weil ich es nicht schick finde, siehe V.SX 1.1)
3. Schwarz-metallisch, weiß / antrazit + DT Swiss in weiß

Ganz ehrlich so wie es jetzt ist, ist es doch am schönsten, Ich glaube ich beiß in den sauren Apfel und warte........


----------



## poedel (25. Februar 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Hmm?
> 
> Ich ahbe doch schon paar mal in Zeitschriften gelesen, dass dort DH-Wettkämpfe ausgetragen werden. Naja und wenn nicht, habt ihr in 2 Jahren, 2 budelnde Hände mehr
> 
> ...



Es wird Jährlich einmal ein Snowdownhill durchgeführt. Welches jedoch letzte Woche nicht durchgeführt werden konnte, da kein Schnee auf dem Berg war. Schad, jetzt hätt es genug...

Fine dann sauen schon 2 Votec Fahrer im Tahlkessel rum.

Hab mir auch mitte Januar etwas gegönt:

Votec FR
CB Sage
The One FR
Hammerschidt
Vivid air
Totem

Jedoch noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten.
Ich hoffe das geht wirklich nicht bis Mai, bis die CB da sind!!!!


----------



## starvald (25. Februar 2011)

hi leutz,

kommt schon - wochenlang warten für ein paar felgen?? ich kann es kaum erwarten, nen anständiges bike zu haben und so schnell wie möglich damit zu fahren!

aber ok...meine jetzige rübe ist auch 12 jahre alt und hat nichtmal ne federgabel, geschweige denn scheibenbremsen :-(


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

@ poedel:
Ja ich ahbe mich auch entschieden, dass ich die CB's will! Ganz oder gar nicht, scheiß auf den extra Monat Wartezeit!
Ich habe vorhin in meinem Frust schon eine Email an Herrn Frigge geschickt, der mir mal bitte genauere Infos mailen soll, sobald die da sind, gebe ich sofort meldung.

Ich drück dir die Daumen poedel aber ich bezweifel, dass deine CBs vor meinen kommen.

Ich glaube wir brauchen ein "Wartezimmer V.SX 2011" - Thema


----------



## warpax (25. Februar 2011)

Wohl eher ein "Wartezimmer - CB Iodine 2011" 

@Starvald
Ich glaube, Du bist der erste hier im Thread, der das SR geordert hat. Sag mal, wie es sich fährt, wenn es da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Februar 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Wohl eher ein "Wartezimmer - CB Iodine 2011"
> 
> @Starvald
> Ich glaube, Du bist der erste hier im Thread, der das SR geordert hat. Sag mal, wie es sich fährt, wenn es da ist.




Stimmt nicht ganz. Ich warte auf den Iodine AM 2012, wurde mir definitiv zugesichert 

Schöner Satz @ "Wie fährt es sich, wenn es da ist"


----------



## warpax (26. Februar 2011)

Niemand mag einen Klug*******r 

Außerdem ist sowas eigentlich mein Job


----------



## akami (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin kein "Klug*******r". Ich weiß es wirklich besser


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Für alle Wartenden und Interessenten: Wartezimmer Votec : Bikes 2011


----------



## maddog8880 (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen.

Bei meinem V.XM haben die unteren Dämpferbuchsen/ Distanzbuchsen aus Alu (Fox RP23) spürbares Lagerspiel zwischen dem Bolzen und der Alubuchse. 
Wollte mir nun die Buchsen beschaffen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Länge die Buchsen bei einem V.XM haben müssen? Es gibt ja eine Vielzahl von Längen bei gleichem Bohrungsdurchmesser.

Wechselt man die Gleitlagerbuchse dann gleich mit?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## nerd.otaku (29. März 2011)

Hallo Votec-Fahrer,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin. Habe zwei Anliegen und würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.

1. Leider ist Votec nicht unter den Herstellerforen aufgeführt. Was schade ist, da ich mir alle Informationen aus diversen Unterforen ziehen muss. Gibt es einen Moderator o.ä. dem man das vorschlagen kann?

2. Als echter Votec-Fan veruche ich alle Informationen über diese Firma zu erhalten und in einem Wikipedia-Eintrag festzuhalten. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Votec

Hab zwar Votec schon angeschrieben ob sie mir weitere Informationen zukommen lassen könntem, würde mich aber dennoch freuen wenn sich alle bei Wikipedia beteiligen könnten. Also ungefilterte und saubere Informationen für alle 

Also wer Lust hat und noch mehr als ich weiß dann bitte mitmachen. Würde mich echt freuen mehr über Votec zu erfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nerd.otaku (29. März 2011)

OK, mein Wiki-Eintrag ist gelöscht. Hmm muss wohl doch von Anfang an mehr Infos besorgen. Schade.


----------



## Teguerite (29. März 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob eine "Neuauflage" möglich ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Spezial:Logbuch&page=Votec


----------



## pol (13. April 2011)

Hi , I Just changed the fork of my VXM 2010. I got a Steinerdesign Fork (Jürgen Steiner) It´s amanzing. The house fork is built in carbon, the travel is 175-0, you control it all the time with a control in the handlbar. You can control too the rebound an block it. Amanzing.
I put for you a Pic of it.


----------



## licht.t.richter (15. April 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> nightprowler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite ist ein Loch in der Achse. Dort mit einem langen Inbus rein und die besagte Madenschraube lösen. Ich würde empfehlen die Schraube auf der anderen Seite mit mittelfestem Locktite zu sichern, und diese dann mit 6NM anzuziehen (zumindest ist's beim V.FR so). Danach mit Madenschraube sichern, und fertich is der Lack
> ...


----------



## licht.t.richter (16. April 2011)

Hab gerade die buchsen getauscht, null punkte hinterbau klappert immernoch  achja und die kleine Maden schraube wirklich ganz sachte anziehen nach dem dritten mal war sie hin, grobmotorick  lässt grüßen!

werde es jetzt fahren bis es auseinander fällt und dann kommt was neues hat ja schon seine 4000 tkm runter und das bei grober gangart!

liebe das ding!


----------



## nightprowler (16. April 2011)

Hallo "ERNY",

besorg Dir doch neue Buchsen und eine neue Steckachse für dein Hauptlager,

dann müßte das geklapper eigentlich ein Ende haben. 

Uwe.


----------



## nightprowler (16. April 2011)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> Hab gerade die buchsen getauscht, null punkte hinterbau klappert immernoch  achja und die kleine Maden schraube wirklich ganz sachte anziehen nach dem dritten mal war sie hin, grobmotorick  lässt grüßen!
> 
> werde es jetzt fahren bis es auseinander fällt und dann kommt was neues hat ja schon seine 4000 tkm runter und das bei grober gangart!
> 
> liebe das ding!



"4000 tkm" also 4Millionen km,meine Herren respekt.

Erst das Hauptlager zusammenbauen und dann schauen ob die Distanzbuchsen in die Halterrungen sauber reingehen.
Uwe.


----------



## licht.t.richter (17. April 2011)

ja wahnsinn vieviele km ich schon mit der bude runter habe eigentlich sitze ich ja auch ununterbrochen auf der karre! selbst jetzt ...........


die Buchsen vom Dämpfer passen und daran lag es nicht muss wohl
ne neue Achse besorgenen und neue gleitbuchsen!

oder einfach nen rahmen der doch ein bissel mehr Reserven, hat selbst die schrauben von den Dämpfer aufnahmen sind leicht verbogen!

Dämpfer rauscht selbst mit 14 bar durch und wenn mann dann noch hecklander ist....

muss mal an meiner Technik feilen


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal nen kompletten Lagersatz für den Hinterbau ( MR,XM,SX ) bei Votec bestellt? Hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal an Votec gemailt und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Ich hab an meinem Bike minimales Spiel am Hinterbau und das nervt halt und wird mit Sicherheit auf Dauer nicht besser. Mein MR hat inzwischen auch 4.000 km / 80.000 Hm artgerechte Haltung erlebt.


----------



## marsepolani (1. Mai 2011)

HI,

mail mal Stefan Stark an. Er ist der Konstruckteur:[email protected]
Er reagiert meisten auf seine Mails.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warpax (1. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten solltest Du auch ohne Probleme einfach Lager von irgendwo anders kaufen können, ist meistens billiger. Auf den Lagern steht die Bezeichnung, die Du einfach nur einem entsprechenden Händler mitteilen mußt.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

aus reiner Neugier mÃ¶chte ich gerne mal wissen, was Eure V.MRÂ´s oder ggf. auch andere Votecs wiegen. Optimal wÃ¤re RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L. Rechnerisch dachte ich immer, dass ich mit edlen Komponenten von Magura und Syntace bei ca. 11,5kg liegen mÃ¼sste. Offensichtlich sind es aber weit Ã¼ber 13â¦.  Neue Waage kaufen oder Votec verfluchen?? Die schwerste Angabe auf votec.com ist, sicherlich mit dem kleinsten Rahmen, 12,4kg.   
  SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe,
  Jens


----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2011)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus reiner Neugier möchte ich gerne mal wissen, was Eure V.MR´s oder ggf. auch andere Votecs wiegen. Optimal wäre Rahmengröße L. Rechnerisch dachte ich immer, dass ich mit edlen Komponenten von Magura und Syntace bei ca. 11,5kg liegen müsste. Offensichtlich sind es aber weit über 13.  Neue Waage kaufen oder Votec verfluchen?? Die schwerste Angabe auf votec.com ist, sicherlich mit dem kleinsten Rahmen, 12,4kg.
> Schöne Grüße,
> Jens



Ja 12,4kg,aber ohne Pedale.

Das geben aber glaube ich,alle Bikeschmieden so an.

Aber ärgere Dich nicht,mir ist ein Bike mit ein paar Gramm mehr das hält,
allemal lieber als ein Leichtgewicht,das permanent auseinanderbricht.

Und den Rest müssen halt die Waden hergeben.

Uwe.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
  anbei mal ein paar Bilder von meinem V-MR mit neuem LRS. 
  Jetzt kommt noch eine Reverb dran und fertig ist es. 
  Grüße,
  Jens


----------



## nightprowler (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sauerlandradler,

schönes Bike.

Warum hast Du denn einen neuen LRS verbaut?

Warst Du mit dem alten nicht zufrieden oder war der schon hin?

Gruß,ebenfalls aus MK

Nightprowler.


----------



## Tomcutzz (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

was bedeutet eigentlich LRS? Habs noch nie gehört obwohl ich auch eins fahre!?!
Danke für die Info vorab!


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

LRS = Laufradsatz. Also ein Set bestehend aus Nabe, Speichen und Felge für Vorne und Hinten.


----------



## Tomcutzz (5. Juni 2011)

Aus was der LRS besteht weiß ich  kannte nur die Abkürzung nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Sauerlandradler (5. Juni 2011)

ich hatte mir das Rad letztes Jahr mit der Mavic CrossRide konfiguriert. Der Satz hat aber aufgrund der Felgenmaulweite von 19mm Schwächen bei dickeren Reifen (walken) und ich war mit der Seitenstabilität nicht zufrieden. Schrott war die CrossRide allerdings nicht. Die ist gar nicht schlecht für den Kurs, aber ich wiege je nach Saison zwischen 82 und 88 kg. Das ist zu viel für das Teil, sofern man sie gescheit bergab, oder im Wiegetritt bergauf prügeln möchte.
  Hab Felix Wolf die Probleme und Wünsche geschildert und der hat mir den aktuellen Satz, bestehend aus der ZTR Flow und der ACROS A-HUB 74 empfohlen. Weitere Vorteile sind Gewichtsersparnis und Tubelesstauglichkeit. Sehr gute Alternative zu einem System-LRS.
  Schöne Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (10. Juni 2011)

Felix Wolf?


----------



## 124penoepel (11. Juni 2011)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Felix Wolf?



= light-wolf.de


----------



## Sauerlandradler (11. Juni 2011)

Jep; der Name taucht des Öfteren hier im IBC-Forum auf. Ist ne gute Adresse; aber damit jetzt auch genug der Werbung. Das sollen die Jungs im Laufrad-Forum machen.


----------



## maddog8880 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Allerseits,

habe heute bei meinem V.XM (ein Jahr alt; 3000km gelaufen) das Hauptschwingenlager demontiert (da ich merkliches Spiel hatte)
Habe dabei festgestellt, dass der Bolzen im Bereich der rechten Buchse (Antriebsseite) etwas eingelaufen ist.
Kennt jemand diese Erscheinung? bzw. weiß jemand ob man von VOTEC diese Buchsen /Bolzenpaarung als Ersatzteil beziehen kann? Oder ist es damit getan das Radialspiel entsprechen zu verringern?

Was könnte die Ursache für diese Erscheinung sein. So wie es aussieht, sind die Buchsen aus einem Gleitkunstoff. Der Bolzen schein ja aus Alu zu sein. Bei dieser Art von Lagerung wäre eine Schmierung eigentlich überflüssig, oder hat da jemand eine andere Erkenntniss für mich.

Bitte um Hilfe, da ich ja nicht einfach zum Händler um die Ecke kann 
Bevor ich bei VOTEC anrufe wollte ich mir ein paar Meinungen von hier aus dem Forum holen.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Maddog


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte an meinem MR auch Lagerspiel und habe den Kram auseinandergebaut, gesäubert, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Etwas straffer angezogen und das Spiel ist fast weg. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie groß das minimale Spiel orginal schon war.


----------



## maddog8880 (13. Juni 2011)

Hat sich bei dir das Spiel mit einem knarz Gräusch bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (13. Juni 2011)

Nö. Eher mit einem "Klacken", wenn man das Bike abgestellt hat oder kurz angehoben hat.


----------



## akami (13. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Ich darf mein Votec morgen auch erstmal auf Blessuren prüfen. Einige Leute waren wohl der Meinung das ein Trail mit versteckten Holzkeilen um einiges interessanter sei als ohne. Hat mich echt gut vom Bock geworfen auch wenn es harmlos klingt.


----------



## nightprowler (15. Juni 2011)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> habe heute bei meinem V.XM (ein Jahr alt; 3000km gelaufen) das Hauptschwingenlager demontiert (da ich merkliches Spiel hatte)
> Habe dabei festgestellt, dass der Bolzen im Bereich der rechten Buchse (Antriebsseite) etwas eingelaufen ist.
> ...



Moin moin,

ja das gibts als Ersatzteil bei Votec.

Nach nur 3000 km sollte es aber eigentlich noch mit einstellen getan sein.

Ich würde es auf alle Fälle fetten und erst einmal wieder zusammenbauen und dabei ein wenig strammer stellen.

Gruß 

Uwe.


----------



## maddog8880 (15. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

ja das gibts als Ersatzteil bei Votec.

Nach nur 3000 km sollte es aber eigentlich noch mit einstellen getan sein.

Ich würde es auf alle Fälle fetten und erst einmal wieder zusammenbauen und dabei ein wenig strammer stellen.

Gruß 

Uwe.


Danke für Dein Ratschlag,  hatte ich mir auch schon so überlegt. Habe aber mal parallel mit Wenden gesprochen. Soll mal `ne Mail schicken und mein Problem beschreiben. Soll dann ein Rep. Satz bekommen (Buchsen / Bolzen). Na mal sehen was daraus wird.

Hattest Du auch schon mal ein ähnliches Problem?

Bei mir war Auslöser, dass ich beim Kurbeln immer an der geichen Stelle (egal welches Kettenblatt) im Teillastbereich ein "Tickgeräuch" habe.
 Zu lokalisieren woher dieses Geräusch kommt, ist bei dünnwandigen Alu-Rahmen ja nicht so einfach.
Also habe ich schließlich auf das Hauptlager getippt. Will hoffen das nach neu geschmierten und neu eingestllten Lager das Geräusch weg ist. Solche immer wieder kehrenden Knak oder Tickgeräusche treiben ein in den Wahnsinn 

Hättest Du `ne Idee woher das Geräusch sonst noch kommen könnte?


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Juni 2011)

- Tretlager
- Sattelstütze


----------



## nightprowler (16. Juni 2011)

Ja,bei mir wars aber eher ein knarzen und ein deutliches Spiel.

Nach dem einstellen und fetten war es dann aber weg.

Sonst wie Pixelquantec.

Uwe.


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

- Sattelstütze & Sattelrohr reinigen, sowie die Reinigung der Sattelklemmung
- oberen Bolzem im Dämpfer mal nachschauen, bei meinem V.XM waren anfangs die M6er Schrauben verbaut, die waren komplett verbogen ... daher nicht wundern, wenn beim Ausbau die Schrauben taumeln.Hab nach zwei weiteren Schrauben jetzt die neue Wippe drin und nu ist wieder alles gut.

Das hat mir gegen das Knarzen geholfen.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (29. Juni 2011)

Was für eine neue Wippe?


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

Meine den Link oder wie man das Teil nennt  ... was obenrum den Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau verbindet.


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juni 2011)

Gibt es da eine neue für das MR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

die 2009er wurden zu 2010 glaube ich geändert.
die waren anfangs so schmal. die wurden stabiler gemacht.
wie die beim 2011er aussehen ka.

für mr und xm sind sie glaub ich gleich


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Juni 2011)

Gibt es die kostenlos? Oder erst wenn die Wippe bricht?
Bei meinem 09er ist an der Wippe alles i.o. nach 4.500km artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

hab sie gekauft, nachdem des öfteren die schraube durch war


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

das war der grund ...


----------



## Sauerlandradler (29. Juni 2011)

wie breit ist denn deine Neue?


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

breiteste stelle an einer seite 20mm gesamt sind es ungefähr 85mm.
und die schraube die durch den dämpfer geht ist viel stabiler.

und nen mittelsteg gibts, der war vorher glaub ich nicht da --> mehr steifigkeit und bessere kraftverteilung bzw lastaufnahme


----------



## Sauerlandradler (29. Juni 2011)

ok, dann hab ich ne alte Version. hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)




----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Bietet Votec eigentlich Garantie? Laut Geschäftsbedingungen auf der HP wird nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung gewährt. Habe im Moment eine Reklamation, bei der ich nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomcutzz (27. Juli 2011)

was haste denn genau?


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Felge hatte einen Riß (Mavic SLR, innen am Ventilloch), wurde komplett getauscht und neu eingespeicht. Bei Rückfrage, ob das im Rahmen der Gewährleistung erfolgen könne, wurde lapidar darauf verwiesen, daß der Schaden nicht auf Gewährleistung behoben werden könne.
Daher ist es wichtig für mich, ob Votec zusätzlich Garantie anbietet, da der Fall dann wesentlich klarer ist.


----------



## Tomcutzz (27. Juli 2011)

Wie alt ist die Felge? Ich hatte den Freilauf bei meiner xt-Felge defekt.
In der Regel hat man die gesetzliche Garantie/Gewährleistung (weiß grad nicht was hier der richtige Begriff ist)? Votec gibt Garantie nur beim Rahmen, tritt bei Anbauparts ein Fehler auf muss Votec beim Hersteller (hier MAVIC) sich für dich um Ersatz kümmern, wenn dies binnen der 2 Jahre ist. Die haben damals mein Laufrad zu Shimano geschickt und ich habe dann ein repariertes von denen zurück bekommen. kosten hatte ich keine.


----------



## 124penoepel (27. Juli 2011)

Die der LRS ist 1,5 Jahre alt und war am Rad montiert. Ich wiege 70 kg.


----------



## Tomcutzz (27. Juli 2011)

normaler weise muss mavic die kosten tragen, weil 2 jahre müssen die glaube ich geben


----------



## Matze1983 (28. September 2011)

Gibts eigentlich noch Leute wie mich, die eine "alte" GS-Federgabel fahren? Gibt es Erfahrungen zu Steiner-Design?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pol (30. September 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch Leute wie mich, die eine "alte" GS-Federgabel fahren? Gibt es Erfahrungen zu Steiner-Design?


 

Hi, I have a GS5 and I intalled the travel control with Jürgen Steiner and It was a great expiriences. The fork run very very well.. and Jürgen is very nice person and very professional.

He Joined the firs VOTEC team together with Peter Voilt 
(*VO*ilt *TEC*nology). When VOTEC go down he opened his own Fork brand , Steiner Desing, and he make the same kind of forks with a lot of gatchets. He do a great cuality productos.
If you need more information write me to [email protected]


----------



## nightprowler (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

GS fahre ich nicht mehr. Habe aber nur gute erfahrungen mit Steiner an meinem alten Voitl gemacht (mit Voitl allerdings nicht).

Absolute Empfehlung.

Uwe.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (10. November 2011)

Votec v.SX 2012 180mm Enduro Bilder & Fahrbericht: http://soulbiker.com/news/votec-vsx-2012-enduro-bilder-und-fahrbericht.html

Hoffentlich lassen die anderen Bikes auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten!


----------



## Newmi (14. November 2011)

So wie es auf den kleinen Bildern der "Comming Soon" Seite aussieht, wird ja zwischen FR und DH unterschieden!!


----------



## Tomcutzz (28. Dezember 2011)

Will jemand einen V.XM Rahmen in L (o. XL) gegen meinen V.MR Rahmen in L tauschen (schwarz/weiß --> ist fast wie neu (hab fast alles abgeklebt, besitze ihn seit Januar '11, hab aber mehr meinen Freerider seit dem bewegt)?

Mir gefällt die V.XM Geometrie irgendwie besser, vielleicht gibts ja wen, der andersrum denkt


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

WeiÃ hier eig jemand genau bescheid warum votec die preise nochmal angehoben hat? Geht s votec wirklich wieder so schlecht?


----------



## Tomcutzz (22. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung sorry, aber der Preisanstiegt ist enorm wie ich finde, bisschen enttÃ¤uschent. war kurz davor wieder ein neues v.xm zu bestellen, sehe da aber momentan kein Grund mehr zu. Habe die 1.1 Version mit der ich echt zufrieden bin, aber die kostet jetzt 600â¬ mehr und 2009, war die ausstattung geiler wie ich finde. da gibts zur zeit am markt gÃ¼nstigere und bessere alternativen


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (22. Januar 2012)

ja ich habe mir eine sx im dezember konfiguriert wo die preise auch schon etwas angehoben waren im vergleich zu 2011. Jetzt wÃ¼rde ich mir das auch nicht mehr zu den Preisen zulegen. Ich hoffe halt das ich es jetzt bald erhalte da ich das Geld schon per vorkasse Ã¼brwiesen hatte und ich will nicht drauf sitzen bleiben wenn sie wieder in insolvenz gehen sollten...


----------



## Nippes80 (23. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...
> 
> hab gerade noch mal mit votec telefoniert, die haben mal so eben im laufenden modell jahr (bikes unverändert) die preise um ca. 15% angehoben. grund gestiegene zuliefererkosten. aber komisch ist das das SR stabil geblieben ist im preis. die leute die sich noch vor ca. 2 wochen ein SX bestellt haben können sich freuen, ich für meinen teil bin fertig mit votec.



vor ein paar tagen im sx thread gepostet.....gruß


----------



## Sauerlandradler (23. Januar 2012)

Ja sorry, Sebâ¦.

Votec hat gestern Insolvenz angemeldet und bevor du die Kohle wieder bekommst, werden erst die Angestellten und groÃen GlÃ¤ubiger bedient! 

Jetzt hÃ¶rt mal auf, mit dem saublÃ¶den Pleitegequatsche! Diese Heulerei ist ja mÃ¤dchenhaft und lÃ¤cherlichâ¦.
Denen geht es gut und andere Marken ziehen auch die Preise an oder du bekommst ne olle SLX wo letztes Jahr noch ne XT montiert war. 
Wenn man sachlich diskutiert, und das vermisse ich grad, ist die Frage, wieso der Einstiegspreis eines MRÂ´s auf ca. 2500 â¬ gestiegen ist, sicherlich berichtigt. Da sind wir nicht weit auseinander in den Meinungen. Und fÃ¼r 2500â¬ ist eine SLX-Ausstattung und ne Elixir 5 grenzwertig. 
Jedoch rettet man kein Unternehmen mit der ErhÃ¶hung, es sei denn man verkauft so elendigviele MassenrÃ¤der wie die WÃ¼rfelmarke. 
Eine Preissteigerung um 15% ist Ã¼brigens durchaus tragbar. LÃ¶hne, Energie, Zulieferer und Lohnbearbeiter bleiben ja preislich nicht konstant. 
Die RÃ¤der und Service sind gut und der eigene Gestaltungsspielraum beim persÃ¶nlichen Rad gigantisch. Aber man kann ja mal eine Preisanfrage an Nicolai senden oder sich ein WÃ¼rfelrad kaufen. Da trifft man dann immer schÃ¶n viele Leute mit dem gleichen Rad, worauf man anstoÃen kann. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo, gehts noch, was ist den das für ein Ton hier?
Schliesslich geht es hier nicht gerade um wenig Geld und Gerüchte entstehen meist nicht umsonst!
Also ist die Angst um sein Bike oder das Geld schon berechtigt.


----------



## warpax (23. Januar 2012)

Oft genug entstehen Gerüchte tatsächlich umsonst. Oder werden sogar lanciert (wobei ich das hier keinem unterstellen will). Wenn man sie danach nur beliebig oft wiederholt, werden sie dann irgendwann eventuell zu sich selbst erfüllenden Prophezeiungen, obwohl vorher vielleicht alles bestens war. Von daher stimme ich dem Sauerlandradler uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## HairyGlory (24. Januar 2012)

Böse Zungen behaupten, die Marke wird verkauft. Also nix mit Insolvenz, sondern nur Verkauf... 
Da hat wohl einer gemerkt dass er keine Ahnung von Rädern hat. Wäre er mal lieber beim Bier geblieben -.-

Schade um die Tolle Mannschaft, die hatten teilweise echt Ahnung und ihr ganzes Herzblut in diese Marke gesteckt...

Hauptsache der RS6 rollt.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit werte Gemeinde,

kennt sich jemand mit den Farbzusammensetzungen bei Votec aus?

Habe die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit genutzt um mein Rad komplett zu demontieren und will mal einige böse Steinschläge, Kratzer und nen fiesen Chainsuck ausbessern. Blankes Alu ist nämlich nicht mein Geschmack und nach einigen Transalps schaut das Teil arg abgerockt aus.
Problem, das die gepulverten Farben laut Votec zusammengestellt werden und keine RAL-Nummer haben. Ich brauche Spicy Red und Snow White. Google ich das ganze finde ich sogar eine RAL für das Rot, die werde ich testen. 

Hätte jemand einen Tip, wie 75% Ral 0815 und 25% Ral 4711?

Ansonsten bin ich überrascht, wie leicht man Kratzer aus dem Klarlack von nem Vector schleifen und polieren kann. 

Viele Grüße, Jens


----------



## nightprowler (26. Januar 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Ja sorry, Sebâ¦.
> 
> Votec hat gestern Insolvenz angemeldet und bevor du die Kohle wieder bekommst, werden erst die Angestellten und groÃen GlÃ¤ubiger bedient!
> 
> ...



Hallo Sauerlandradler,

volle Zustimmung!

"WÃ¼rfelrad" ist gut
GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem Sauerland


Uwe.


----------



## nightprowler (26. Januar 2012)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, die Marke wird verkauft. Also nix mit Insolvenz, sondern nur Verkauf...
> Da hat wohl einer gemerkt dass er keine Ahnung von Rädern hat. Wäre er mal lieber beim Bier geblieben -.-
> 
> Schade um die Tolle Mannschaft, die hatten teilweise echt Ahnung und ihr ganzes Herzblut in diese Marke gesteckt...
> ...



Stimmt,da hast Du Recht.

Aber das Bier ist gut.

Uwe.


----------



## Tomcutzz (26. Januar 2012)

geilste kombi die ich je gesehen hab war: nato grün im hauptrahmen, purple als second colour und weißer lenker und gabel ... absolute killer kombi ... hört sich ******* an ... ist aber geil (war ein v.xm)


----------



## HairyGlory (26. Januar 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Stimmt,da hast Du Recht.
> 
> Aber das Bier ist gut.
> 
> Uwe.


 
Die Bikes sind auch gut, nur die ganze Markenpolitik und Marktpositionierung und Ausrichtung suckt derbe 

Teilweise haben die MA Ideen die die Marke weitergebracht haben umgesetzt, und wurden direkt danach entlassen... Iwann hat man gemerkt, dass man sie doch braucht und wieder eingestellt... Bist halt überall nur ne Nummer, is klar. Dieses hinterfotzige konnte ich noch nie ab. Für den einen ist es mehr Hobby und Zeitvertreib (das Führen der Marke Votec), für den anderen steht nen bissl mehr dahinter (Existenz und wie gesagt jede Menge Herzblut usw..). Sowas finde ich immer sehr schade. Die Kompetenzen werden im schlechtesten Fall bei dem Verkauf übern Jordan gehen, ganz zu schweigen von den arbeitslosen Mitarbeitern. 

Ich sollte ins Bette gehen


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2012)

HairyGlory schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, die Marke wird verkauft. Also nix mit Insolvenz, sondern nur Verkauf...
> Da hat wohl einer gemerkt dass er keine Ahnung von Rädern hat. Wäre er mal lieber beim Bier geblieben -.-
> 
> Schade um die Tolle Mannschaft, die hatten teilweise echt Ahnung und ihr ganzes Herzblut in diese Marke gesteckt...
> ...





... tja da würde ich sagen "böse Zungen hatten Recht!!!"

VOTEC WURDE VON INTERNETSTORES AG ÜBERNOMMEN 
siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564924 und hier: 
http://www.internetstores.de/presse/detailansicht-news/article/2/internetstores-ag-uebernimmt-die-marke-votec.html
UND WIRD AB APRIL UNTER DEREN NAMEN WEITER GEFÜHRT...
NUN JA... soviel dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Idee mit welchem Rahmen de Votec RC ähnlichkeit hat ??

Mfg eme


----------



## Fortification (14. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
so auf dem ersten Blick würde ich behaupten das es der Zwilling vom Poison Graphene ist.
Wobei Poison sie ja auch nicht selbst herstellt.

Bis denn, 
Carsten


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

  ich habe ne Weile Ã¼berlegt, ob ich die Zeilen schreiben soll, denke aber, dass es den ein oder anderen interessieren mag. 
  Die Marke Votec habe ich gerne und vehement verteidigt, wenn es um GerÃ¼chte ging. Das liegt natÃ¼rlich an der Liebe zur Marke, was mit tollen und ausgereiften RÃ¤dern zusammen hÃ¤ngt. Aber auch daran, dass man immer kompetente und freundliche Mitarbeiter vorgefunden hat, welche bereitwillig Auskunft gaben. Die Marke Votec hat fÃ¼r mich ein Gesicht und PersÃ¶nlichkeit. Dieses mÃ¶gen manche als âSeele eine Radesâ bezeichnen wollen. Jetzt gibt es aber eine neue Situation. 
  Heute Vormittag war ich aufgrund einer technischen Frage zum Rahmen bei Votec in Wenden. Das Ladenlokal war verschlossen, aber ein Mitarbeiter Ã¶ffnete dennoch die TÃ¼r. Dieser sagte mir, das Votec nicht mehr zustÃ¤ndig sei und ich mich an die Internetstores AG wenden muss. Alle Mitarbeiter seien entlassen und er erledigt noch letzte Arbeiten um dann die TÃ¼r endgÃ¼ltig zu schlieÃen. Anrufe und Mails gehen bereits zur Internetstores AG. Mir viel der Kitt aus der Brille, so dass ich fassungs- und verstÃ¤ndnislos im Laden stand. Der Mitarbeiter war trotz der, vor allem fÃ¼r ihn, Ã¼blen Situation hilfsbreit und gewohnt freundlich. Die Ãbernahme habe ich neutral zur Kenntnis genommen. Es muss nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig negativ sein. Hier wurden jedoch hochkompetente und motivierte Mitarbeiter zu 100% frei gestellt. Neue Menschen werden neue RÃ¤der prÃ¤sentieren, die nichts mehr mit dem Votec zu tun haben, das wir bis letzte Woche noch kannten. Es kÃ¶nnen jetzt nur noch standardisierte, anonyme Produkte erscheinen. Darauf bin ich natÃ¼rlich gespannt. Meinen Votec-Aufkleber am Auto werde ich jedoch entfernen. Fahrrad.de und Co. werde ich meiden. Die Marke Votec lebt weiter, ja wird vielleicht sogar eine Renaissance in Sachen StÃ¼ckzahlen und Bekanntheit erleben. Aber âmeinâ Votec aus dem Sauerland mit Gesichtern in Wenden gibt es nicht mehr. Das kann ich nur unendlich bedauern und die VerstÃ¤ndnislosigkeit ausdrÃ¼cklich betonen. 
  Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht mag der Schritt sogar nachvollziehbar sein, aber das ist wie oft nur eine Betrachtungsweise. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, wie er dazu steht. Meinen Standpunkt, auch zur Internetstores AG, habe ich erÃ¶rtert. 

  GrÃ¼Ãe,
  Jens


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2012)

.


- ohne Worte -


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Februar 2012)

Impressum wurde auch schon geändert...:


*Management / Verwaltung / Logistikcenter
internetstores AG
Fritz-Müller-Str. 106-108
D - 73730 Esslingen / Germany
Telefon: 0711 93305 555
Fax: 0800 55 0000 2

Customer-Care
E-Mail: [email protected]
Bankverbindung
Südwestbank AG Stuttgart
BLZ 60090700
KTO 640267025
Kontoinhaber: internetstores AG

International:
BIC: SWBSDESSXXX
IBAN: DE26600907000640267025


internetstores AG
Vorstand: René Marius Köhler (Vorsitzender), Ralf Kindermann
Aufsichtsrat: Hildegard Köhler (Vorsitzende), Prof. Dr. Rainer Lorz, Bernd Mattern
Rotenwaldstraße 154
D- 70197 Stuttgart / Germany

Eingetragen beim Handelsregister Amtsgericht Stuttgart
Handelsregister- Nummer: HRB 726370
USt. ID. Nr: DE232081518

Geschäfte mit der internetstores AG finden
grundsätzlich ausschließlich auf Basis deren AGB statt.
Datenschutzbeauftragter: Burkhard Wagner

Inhalt und Layout der Internetseiten von votec.com
sind urheberrechtlich geschützt. Eine Nutzung oder
Verwertung bedarf der schriftlichen Genehmigung der
internetstores AG.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (14. Februar 2012)

Tscha, kann man halt nix machen.
Tut mir leid wegen der Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Die Marke Votec lebt weiter...



Den Buchstaben "v-o-t-e-c" auf den Rädern gibts nun eben über andere Bezugsquellen. Die "echte" Marke Votec ist doch schon zigmal und ewig tot, du heulst auch nur einem Namenskäufer hinterher. 
Pech für die Mannschaft, gerade wenns noch halbwegs gut lief versteht man als Betroffener die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (14. Februar 2012)

jep, stimmt. Die 5 Buchstaben scheinen lohnswert zu sein. Aber bisher gab es individuelle Räder von Votec aus eigener Produktion. Über den Namenskäufer lässt sich streiten. Von dem halte ich auch nur wenig. Mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## don-rock (14. Februar 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> ......Aber bisher gab es individuelle Räder von Votec aus eigener Produktion. Über den Namenskäufer lässt sich streiten. Von dem halte ich auch nur wenig. Mal schauen wie es wird.



für das baujahr 2008, glaube auch noch 2009, stimmt(e) das wohl.

alles was danach publiziert wurde war fremdgefertigt (taiwan) und hat (zumindest aus meiner sicht) nicht mehr diesen anspruch erfüllt.
qualitativ war es aber anscheinend nach wie vor ok.
trotzdem mit dem charme einer chinesischen stratocaster gleich zu setzen....

gruß


----------



## Tomcutzz (14. Februar 2012)

ich darf meins noch made in germany schimpfen, aber man muss sagen fremdgefertigt muss ja nicht schlecht sein wenn es um die qualität geht, schließlich lassen alle großen bekannten bike firmen ihre bikes in taiwan und co schweißen, die jungs da wissen schon wie gebrutztelt wird


----------



## efxx (14. Februar 2012)

Richtig, und die Entwicklung der Rahmen fand ja schon hier statt.. und halt das Pulvern und zusammenschustern von allem.


----------



## Tomcutzz (14. Februar 2012)

naja, trotzdem schade drum, dann wird es wohl kein v.xm für mich mehr geben


----------



## eme999 (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich find diese neue Firma in Deutschland 1A !! wirklich ehrlich und kompetent !!
zudem wird kein hehl daraus gemacht woher die teile kommen !!!

http://www.snake-bikes.de/

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis -LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis derzeit in Deutschland !!!
Die Carbon Anbauteile sind zwar nicht von Syntace haben ein gutes Preis/Gewichts/ LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis!! Abgesehen davon kompromisslose Ausstattung(gesamte Gruppe auch kassette kette bremse zumeist von einer und der selben Gruppe)LaufrÃ¤der/Gabel auch durchgehend von DT Swiss, nun wirklich wo bekommt man ein bike 
mit dieser Konfiguration :

Rahmen Snake Mamba Carbonrahmen 
Steuersatz Snake OEM, 80 Gramm 
Gabel DT Swiss XRC 100 SS mit Remote Control, Mod. 2012 in UD Carbon / weiss 
Kurbel Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Schalthebel  Shimano XT M780 3x10XT  
Schaltwerk Shimano XT M780 3x10XT  
Umwerfer Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Kassette Shimano XT M780 3x10 
Kette Shimano XT

Sattel GUB Sattel 
Lenker Snake Carbon 3K Riser 620 mm 
Vorbau GUB Carbon/Alu 3K 90 mm 
SattelstÃ¼tze  GUB Carbon 3K, 31,6/350 mm 
LaufrÃ¤der           ST Swiss X1600  
Bremsen Avid Elixir X.7(180mm/160mm)

Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph/ Nobby Nic, Conti light SchlÃ¤uche

sonstiges Durchgehende Zugverlegung, Kettenstrebenschutz, wechselbares Schaltauge, Auslieferung ohne Pedale 
Gewicht 9,5 Kg 

fÃ¼r Schlappe 2100â¬ ?!!


----------



## akami (14. Februar 2012)

Schade um Votec. Bin ja mal auf die neuen Decals gespannt: "VOTEC powered by Fahrrad.de"  - Langsam kann ich es nur noch mit Humor nehmen. Da hilft nix. Echtes Votec nehmen Spaß haben, fahren und basteln, bis nichts mehr geht. Hier meins vom Iceride heute:





@eme999: *VOTEC - German Handmade Bikes* und mein Wartezimmer betrifft auch die Votecgemeinde...


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2012)

Votec war der Voitl und der Steiner. Punkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (15. Februar 2012)

Ich versteh die Aufregung um den Verkauf nicht, und schon gar nicht warumman kein Votec mehr kaufen würde und die Marke jetzt so runtermacht.

Meine Entscheidung viel damals einzig und allein wegen Funktion/Ausstattung/Design/Preis und ich bin nach wie vor glücklich damit.

Davor hat das Pendel für Scott ausgeschlagen, kürzlich für Canyon.

Ob das Bike ne Seele hat oder der Hersteller einen guten Namen ist mir persönlich ziemlich wurscht wenn das Gesamotpaket stimmt - aber ich habe auch Verständnis das jemand Emotionen zu seinem Bike hat und zum Hersteller. Und ja, es gibt ein paar Hersteller die würd ich beim geilsten Preis nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

Alle die mit Votec im Service oder dem Bike selbst Probleme haben oder hatten - schade für euch, aber sowas kommt leider nicht nur bei Votec vor! Die Beispiele die hier genannt werden sind schon krass, aber mit meinen 3 geschrotteten Scott Rahmen bin ich da vieleicht nicht der Richtige um mitzuheulen


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2012)

akami schrieb:


> ...*Echtes* Votec nehmen Spaß haben, fahren und basteln, bis nichts mehr geht....


Genau 

Das alte Tox nach 16.200 km:







Mein "aktuelles" Votec nach über 14.800 km, nun ist es ein wenig in Rente und nur noch ab und zu im Einsatz, die anderen MtBs machen auch Spaß:





Nach der Vorlage mußte ich das schreiben  
Späßle gmacht - mir ist klar, die Zeit ist nicht stehen geblieben und die späteren "Versendervotec" sind bestimmt gute Räder!

Aber bei soviel "Totgesang" passen doch die alten Dinger ganz gut ins Bild


----------



## nightprowler (16. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Votec war der Voitl und der Steiner. Punkt aus.



Ja,und VOITL stand für Rahmenbruch.

Darüber ist die alte Votecschmiede auch Pleite gegangen.Ausrufezeichen und aus.


----------



## nightprowler (16. Februar 2012)

Aber für mich hat sich damit Votec erledigt,habe von diesen Managertypen,die  mit dem Produkt das sie managen eigentlich nichts am Hut haben,die Schnauze voll bis sonstwohin.

Das Votec wird gefahren bis es nicht mehr geht,danach schiel ich dann mal auf Liteville.

Schade Schade Schade.

Uwe.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (16. Februar 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Aber für mich hat sich damit Votec erledigt,habe von diesen Managertypen,die  mit dem Produkt das sie managen eigentlich nichts am Hut haben,die Schnauze voll bis sonstwohin.
> 
> Das Votec wird gefahren bis es nicht mehr geht,danach schiel ich dann mal auf Liteville.
> 
> ...



sehe ich genau so. Schaue auch schon bei Liteville und Nicolai. Den Kurs zahle ich gerne, da der Schmerz nur von kurzer Dauer ist.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich traurig, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass Votec auch mal zu diesen Bikes mit "großem Namen"  gehört hat !!!


----------



## giles (17. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch schon fast ein Jahrzeht her.

Eigentlich begann der Abstieg doch schon mit den TOX light, M6 light Modellen.

Wieviele Rahmen haben sie denn davon ersetzen müssen.


----------



## Olper (19. Februar 2012)

habe am Donnerstag noch einen Umbau bekommen: 2011er S-Rahmen gegen 2012er M-Rahmen getauscht, Freitag abgeholt, top!
Schade um die Firma und für die engagierten Mitarbeiter. Ich habe Votec nur positiv kennengelernt. Kontakt per Email, Telefon oder persönlich, immer freundlich, kompetent, lösungsorientiert.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (19. März 2012)

Hallo,
wie baue ich bei einem MR den Dämpfer aus? Mir ist nicht klar, wie ich die Buchse aus der unteren Aufnahme bekomme. 
Grüße,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (19. März 2012)

Luft raus, Schrauben raus und schon haste den Kram in der Hand.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (19. März 2012)

von wegen... habe den Hinterbau vom Hauptrahmen getrennt und alle Schrauben raus. Aber der Dämpfer ist noch in einer Buchse befestigt. Diese geht nicht so einfach raus.


----------



## Tomcutzz (2. April 2012)

Hi,

hat einer von euch auch ein Votec mit Deore XT Laufrädern?
Ist bei euch am Hinterrad auch schonmal die Schnellspanner-Steckachse gebrochen?
Gibts Hinweise auf Fabrikationsfehler? Gehört das zu normalen Ermüdungserscheinungen? Was sind mögliche Gründe?
Gott sei Dank passierte es als ich gerade los wollte und nicht auf dem Trail.

Kann die eigentlich einfach ersetzt werden?

Danke für Tipps im voraus"!


----------



## Bremsbelag (3. April 2012)

"Ich versteh die Aufregung um den Verkauf nicht, und schon gar nicht  warumman kein Votec mehr kaufen würde und die Marke jetzt so  runtermacht."

Hast mal beim Support ein Esslingen nach ner Ersnthaften Beratung gefragt ?


----------



## DrChef (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,
weiss einer wo man E-Teile (Lagersatz) für die aktuellen Votec Bikes bekommt? Der Link zum Zubehör-Onlineshop auf der Homepage
funktioniert bei mir zumindest nicht mehr...
Habe auch schon ein email an [email protected] geschrieben,
allerdings ohne eine Rückmeldung zu erhalten .

Gruss


----------



## aerofun (7. Mai 2012)

aufgrund der aktuellen situation bei votec, kann ich mir schon vorstellen das es noch ein weilchen dauert bist da wieder was verfügbar ist ... ... dann wohl über fahrrad.de

vielleicht hilft dir dieser post im SX thread weiter, einige der teile sind ja identisch zu denen im XM.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9317438&postcount=2798


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChef (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank mal für die Info,
dann schau ich mal wieviele der Teile fürs XM passen.
Interessant wirds wenn man ein Schaltauge benötigt...


----------



## efxx (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Bis auf die Wippe selbst sind alle Teile kompatibel, wie alle Lager, Buchsen und auch der Hinterbau. Theoretisch könntest du sogar eine Sitzstrebe vom V.SX nehmen, diese hat Steckachse hinten. Ich hatte mittlerweile auch KOntakt zu den Jungs von Fahrrad.de über die [email protected], normal gibts da recht schnell ne Antwort.
Beste Grüsse!


----------



## aerofun (7. Mai 2012)

DrChef schrieb:


> Vielen Dank mal für die Info,
> dann schau ich mal wieviele der Teile fürs XM passen.
> Interessant wirds wenn man ein Schaltauge benötigt...



... dann könnte man vielleicht hier >>> http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=votec&searchcnid 

..fündig werden. Type E für die aktuellen votec's? zumindest hieß es das mal im sx thread.


----------



## Tomcutzz (7. Mai 2012)

Hi, ersatzteile, Räder etc. hat jetzt alles die internetstores ag in der Hand. Erreichbar unter [email protected]


----------



## Tomcutzz (7. Mai 2012)

Sorry [email protected]


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Mai 2012)

Die Lager gibt es für´n Apfel und ´n Ei überall zu kaufen. Sind alles Standartlager. Die Gleitbuchsen vom Hauptlager gibt es bei IGUS. Also alles nicht so wild.


----------



## Tomcutzz (8. Mai 2012)

Man muss aber auch mal die Jungs/Mädels von fahrrad.de/bikeunit.de bzw. der Internetstores AG loben. Sie kümmern sich bereits gut um ihre neuen Votec-Kunden, dass kann ich zumindestens schonmal sagen, was den Service angeht.


----------



## Tomcutzz (8. Mai 2012)

Aber nochmal was anderes ...

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Votec V.MR Rahmen, Größe L, weiß/schwarz von 2009.
Hab den Rahmen neu im Januar 2011 bekommen, es ist jedoch die neue stabile Wippe montiert. Der Zustand des Rahmens ist sehr gut, mir gefiel die Geometrie leider nicht so, daher wurde es selten bewegt.


----------



## Nowide (10. Mai 2012)

hi Votec Kenner,

gibt es Leute unter Euch, die den Werdegang von Votec kennen,
bzw. die auch Interesse oder Kenntnisse zu älteren Modellen haben.

Wir haben ein Votec Liebhaberstück  ein Votec Couger XTR.
das Rad ist erstklassig erhalten, hat also keine Geländeerfahrung, nun würde uns interessieren ob dieses Modell als Rarität durchgeht, meint ihr dass ein Verkauf seine Interessenten finden wird.


[FONT="]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1119120http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1119120[/FONT]


----------



## nightprowler (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
das muß aber wirklich ein Bike aus den Anfängen von Votec sein,und ganz bestimmt eine Rarität.
Ob es gut verkauft werden kann weiß ich leider nicht zu beurteilen.
Auf der Seite von "Steinerdesign" ist in der Rubrik "restaurieren von Klassikern" so ein Bike abgebildet.

Steiner kann Dir als Mitbegründer von Votec sicher auch was zum Baujahr sagen,das wohl so mitte der 90ziger liegen dürfte.


Viel Spass mit dem Teil,

Uwe.

Ps:"Ich würde es behalten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (29. Mai 2012)

Würde ich auch an Deiner Stelle behalten.
Schönes Rahmendesign.


----------



## <NoFear> (31. August 2012)

Laut der aktuellen Hompage von  *VOTEC* sind die neuen 2013er Modelle da...


----------



## Teguerite (31. August 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Laut der aktuellen Hompage von  *VOTEC* sind die neuen 2013er Modelle da...




Wow was für eine krasse Auswahl, 3 Bikemodelle in jeweils einer Farbe?
Gab es immer schon Votec Rennräder?


----------



## pixelquantec (1. September 2012)

Sollen wohl am Ende 13 Modelle werden.


----------



## megges (3. September 2012)

Zitat Votec Facebook-Seite / Kommentar:
_"Gebt uns noch 1-2 wochen, dann sind alle modellvarianten online. foto produktion und eurobike beißen sich."

_Ansonsten auch im BIKE-MAGAZIN-TV -Eurobike-Special 2-
(so ab ca. 14:00:00 Min)
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/BIK...ke-Special-2/ece4d33323a8acaa8ef83979d81ce852


----------



## nightprowler (3. September 2012)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Wow was für eine krasse Auswahl, 3 Bikemodelle in jeweils einer Farbe?
> Gab es immer schon Votec Rennräder?



Ganz ganz früher mal.

Uwe


----------



## Matze1983 (3. September 2012)

Ist das jetzt nicht seit der Übernahme durch Fahrrad.de übelste Massenware geworden?


----------



## nightprowler (3. September 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nicht seit der Übernahme durch Fahrrad.de übelste Massenware geworden?



Wüsste ich auch gerne?

Uwe


----------



## don-rock (3. September 2012)

also ich bin jetzt erst mal sehr positiv erstaunt!

finde die 3 publizierten modelle deutlich cooler (auch optisch...) als bspw. die beiden letzten serien die vom vorherigen eigentümer produziert wurden...diese waren m.m.n. höchst-peinlich.

die street bikes find ich auch nicht übel.

bin jetzt gespannt was da noch kommt.
könnte ja genauso gut nach vorne geh´n durch die übernahme.

bin gerade nicht so auf´m aktuellsten wissensstand, 
aber ist das V.X120er mit XTR+2 x fox float+formula R1 etc. für 2500 EU nicht "günstig"?


schauen die 3 MTB´s nicht irgendwie "ROTWILDig" aus?
;-)

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (4. September 2012)

Ja cool sehen die Bikes schon aus,

aber das war ja nicht die Frage.

Bin schon am überlegen und auch gespannt auf die anderen Modelle.

Denke das 2500 euro für diese Ausstattung günstig sind.


Uwe


----------



## Matze1983 (4. September 2012)

Für mich hat Votec den "Flair" von früher verloren. Das war mal eine Hingucker-Marke, weil sie einfach geilen Scheiß gebaut haben, individuell und gut.
Heute ist da irgendwie die Luft raus.


----------



## nightprowler (4. September 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Für mich hat Votec den "Flair" von früher verloren. Das war mal eine Hingucker-Marke, weil sie einfach geilen Scheiß gebaut haben, individuell und gut.
> Heute ist da irgendwie die Luft raus.



Jain,


aber sag mal ne andere Marke.

Irgendwie ist doch heute alles "Mainstream"


Uwe


----------



## Matze1983 (4. September 2012)

Ja, wahrscheinlich habe ich noch aus früheren Biker-Tagen Marken im Kopf, die in den letzten Jahren ebenso klammheimlich von großen Läden geschluckt wurden. Ritchey würde mir noch einfallen und dann biste sowieso RatzFatz beim Rahmenbauer, wie mein schönes Agresti


----------



## don-rock (4. September 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ja cool sehen die Bikes schon aus,
> 
> aber das war ja nicht die Frage.
> 
> ...




die werden die die marke auslutschen, da gehe ich mal fest von aus.
der neue eigentümer ist zu 100% kommerziell orientiert.

das erste anzeichen dafür sind die street bikes.
muss aber letztlich für das produkt nicht nachteilig sein.
der erwähnte flair des exotischen klein-herstellers ist damit natürlich durch.

finde die bis jetzt publizierten teile optisch und preislich echt gelungen, demnach also unabhängig des noch nicht erprobten fahrverhaltens.

(...sind übrigens 2 weitere varianten der 150er veröffentlicht....)

aber die votec bikes der ersten stunden (vor heyden) fand ich persönlich total gruselig.
unerklärbar teuer und vom design her irgendwie merkwürdig, 
so´n ingenieur-gewichse. 

ja, ich kenne die verdienste der damaligen votec produzenten aber trotzdem.....erst die 2008er und 2009er serien haben mich angesprochen.

und die jetztigen ;-)

grüße


----------



## pixelquantec (6. September 2012)

Inzwischen sind ja 11 Modelle online. Leider ohne Farb- und Komponentenwahl. Preislich nicht uninteressant, aber optisch und technisch nix, was mein Interesse wecken würde. Die Bikes sehen alle sehr unaufgeregt aus. Man baut wohl einzig auf den Namen "Votec".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muffpants (10. September 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Für mich hat Votec den "Flair" von früher verloren. Das war mal eine Hingucker-Marke, weil sie einfach geilen Scheiß gebaut haben, individuell und gut.
> Heute ist da irgendwie die Luft raus.


 
Sehe ich leider genau so  Bin mit Begeisterung nach Wenden gefahren und habe mir da mein V-XM zusammen gestellt und es nach ein paar Wochen freudig abgeholt..... jetzt komme ich nicht mal mehr an ein Schaltauge drann weil die Zubehör Seite schon lange nicht mehr funzt. Kann nur hoffen das nicht noch mehr kaputt geht.....


----------



## efxx (10. September 2012)

Schaltaugen gibts bei Schaltauge.de


----------



## pixelquantec (10. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/10/eurobike-2012-votec-v-m150-kurz-vorstellung-des-neuen-enduro-bikes/
Sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so schlecht aus.....


----------



## megges (10. September 2012)

@muffpants: Steffen Gronegger verweist bei Fragen zu Ersatzteilen (auf Facebook) immer wieder auf deren Service mit dem Credo "euch wird geholfen". Vielleicht einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## muffpants (11. September 2012)

habe mein Schaltauge ja bekommen. Bei Schaltauge.de wars zu teuer. Mir hat "Radsport-Lang" geholfen 
weiss den jemand ob in Wenden noch der Laden ist?


----------



## Fullyfrischling (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leutz, hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen Votec V.Cr gemacht, würde mir gern den Rahmen holen bin nur nicht sicher ob es die richtige Wahl ist. Hat jemand einen tip?


----------



## Fullyfrischling (6. November 2012)

hallo, habe mir jetzt den Votec Rahmen  Votec V.CR gekauft und bin von der Optik echt begeistert. bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher was das Steuerkopfmaß betrifft. Votec schreibt 1 1/8 Zoll. beim nachmessen mit der Schieblehre habe ich rund 4cm gemessen, laut Umrechner sollen das 1,5 Zoll sein. bin jetzt irritiert was den Steuerkopf betrifft. den habe ich als 1 1/8 Zoll bestellt. habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## akami (6. November 2012)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## craysor (8. November 2012)

Hat einer das Rahmengewicht vom V.CS, vorzugsweise in M oder L, und die Dämpfereinbaulänge?

Danke!

Ok, Dämpfer hat 165mm. Jetzt noch das Gewicht...


----------



## Tomcutzz (19. Januar 2013)

Hey liebe Votec-Fans,

hat jemand Interesse an einem V.MR in Größe L oder auch nur am Rahmen?
Ist ein 2009er Rahmen, den ich 2011 aber erst im Tausch von Votec bekommen habe.
Die Laufräder sind gerade ein halbes Jahr alt, wie auf dem Bild auch Shimano Deore XT, leider erst zweimal gefahren (Rechnung vorhanden), da ich ein halbes Jahr verletzt war. 
Sitze mehr auf meinem anderen Bike, das Votec wurde zuletzt nur ab und an durch die Freundin bewegt. Sie kauft sich aufgrund der Größe jedoch ein eigenes.

Paar Infos (Fast wie auf dem Bild)
- der Rahmen hat bereits die Breite Wippe (Bild bei mir im Album)
- neuwertige Shimano Deore XT Laufräder,
- Magura Louise Bat (Scheibenbremse)
- Rock Shox Revelation (140 mm)
- DT Swiss XM 180 Dämpfer
- Schaltung: Komplett Shimano SLX







[/url][/IMG]

Das Rad steht in 61169 Friedberg (Hessen)

Bei Interesse am Rahmen (mit Dämpfer) oder Komplett einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (25. Januar 2013)

*VOTEC NEWS:*

VOTEC übernimmt Ersatzteilversorgung für alte Modelle

VOTEC gibt 10 Jahre Garantie auf aktuelle Modelle

VE und VF sind als Nachfolgemodelle von VSX und VFR aktuell in der Überarbeitung und werden nachproduziert

Quelle: http://www.votec.com/


----------



## Fullyfrischling (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo, fahre selber seit 11,2012 ein Votec V.CR und bin sehr zufrieden, hatte im Netz mal gesucht nur finden tue ich nichts zu dem Rahmen an Bewertung und  Tests, finde auch nichts über Rahmenbrüche und Belastungsgrenzen, aber das kann ja nur ein gutes Urteil sein, oder?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301017?in=user


----------



## pixelquantec (6. März 2013)

Wer mal sowas braucht: Lagersatz für MR / XM / SX


----------



## Sniper (21. Mai 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob das mit der Ersatzteilversorgung wirklich klappt. Die erste Antwort die ich auf eine Nachfrage bekommen habe hat sich nicht so angehört. Ich habe jetzt nochmals, mit Verweis auf ihren eigenen News Eintrag nachgefragt. Mal schauen was darauf zurück kommt.

Ich bräuchte nämlich für mein 2009er V.MR die beiden Schrauben, die den Dämpfer halten. Müssten glaube ich M6er sein. Diese haben über die Jahre irgendwie Spiel bekommen. Eine der beiden ist auch leicht verzogen.

Hat hierfür jemand eine andere Bezugsquelle falls sich Votec quer stellen sollte?

Grüße


----------



## Sauerlandradler (21. Mai 2013)

Moin,
die Schrauben habe ich mir mal in einem kleinen Werkzeugladen besorgt, der Schrauben führt. A4 Festigkeit 80 (hochfest) ist das in M6 soweit ich weiß. Achte auf die passende Schaftlänge. Gewinde hat nichts an den Stellen zu suchen, wo Querkräfte wirken. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## muffpants (22. Mai 2013)

guck mal hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/336104.html
oder hier: http://www.bruegelmann.de/336104.html
ist eh alles das gleiche ...... leider ist ja Votec nicht mehr Votec :-(


----------



## Sniper (22. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Links, aber auf den Fotos sieht es leider nicht so aus als wären die beiden Schrauben enthalten.
Oder kann jemand das Gegenteil bestätigen?

Grüße


----------



## muffpants (22. Mai 2013)

Dann kann es nur noch Diese hier sein: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-m6-x-50-mm-daempferbolzen-/336472.html
Aber das ist ne stinknormale Edelstahlschraube M 6x50 ... schätze mal 10.9 oder12.9 als festigkeit. Bekommst du in jeden gut sotierten Handel ;-)


----------



## Sniper (22. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank für den Link! Genau die müsste es sein. Dann schau ich einfach mal in einen Baumarkt ... teurer kann sie da fast nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2013)

VOTEC NEWS: Die Eurobike läuft an und VOTEC meldet sich wieder zu Wort, aber seht selbst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08/28/eurobike-2013-votec-mit-vielen-neuheiten/


----------



## Teguerite (28. August 2013)

Apropos der viel erwähnten "10 Jahre Garantie ". Gibt es die dann auch noch wenn die Firma in drei oder vier Jahren wieder einen neunen Besitzer hat?


----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2013)

... gute Frage...


----------



## Biker4tw (29. August 2013)

Naja solange die IS nicht insolvent geht, bleiben die 10 Jahre bestehen.


----------



## Fullyfrischling (31. August 2013)

Hallo,

möchte mein Votec V.CR gerne mit einer Federgabel 160mm fahren, laut dem telefonischem Kundenservice von Votec ist das kein Problem, nur schriftlich können sie mir diese Daten nicht zusenden. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen und dem Federweg?


----------



## Muchacho78 (24. September 2013)

Hallo

Gibt es eigentlich noch den Gedanken eines Votec Forum? Eventuell erklärt sich einer von Hersteller bereit dieses zu unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2013)

Du meinst im Bereich "Herstellerforen"?


----------



## Muchacho78 (25. September 2013)

Genau das meine ich, oder ist die Gruppe Votec Fahrer zu klein?


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2013)

Nun das ist schwer zusagen. 

Die Markenrechte für Votec liegen derzeit bei der internetstores AG. Das wäre primär der Ansprechpartner bzgl. der Einrichtung und Betreuung eines Unterforums.


----------



## Muchacho78 (25. September 2013)

Na die sind doch bestimmt auch daran interessiert in Kontakt mit ihren Kunden zu bleiben.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2013)

Das ist gut vorstellbar. Die versuchen der Marke ein neues Image einzuhauchen, obs gelingt? ... Daumen drücken!!


----------



## Muchacho78 (25. September 2013)

Wäre ja klasse wenn se die Unterhaltung hier lesen würden...  wer ist noch dafür?


----------



## Tomak (25. September 2013)

Wäre auf jeden Fall dafür........

Wie ist den der offizielle/normale Weg ?

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Muchacho78 (25. September 2013)

Ja das wusste ich auch gern.


----------



## Muchacho78 (14. November 2013)

Sucht einer von euch ein Votec Hardtail?


----------

